# Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll start
From TST in northern california. 20's.


























_Modified by Iheart1980 at 7:15 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## Eurofighter (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Iheart1980)*

I don't get it. I doubt that anyone has had time to get anything aftermarket. I could be wrong but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Eurofighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurofighter* »_I don't get it. 

Umm...thats pretty obvious.
Obviously there are tigs out there with aftermarket wheels.


----------



## wrxed96 (Aug 9, 2007)

Do you have much room for a bigger tire? What size tire is that? Hope to see some more pics here.


----------



## Eurofighter (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Iheart1980)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iheart1980* »_
Obviously there are tigs out there with aftermarket wheels.

Yep and neither of them are residents on Vortex.


----------



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (wrxed96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrxed96* »_Do you have much room for a bigger tire? What size tire is that? Hope to see some more pics here.

Not my car but, it looks like there's room. I would just go with a smaller 18 or 19" wheel to keep some rubber and not throw off the speedo.


----------



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Eurofighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurofighter* »_
Yep and neither of them are residents on Vortex.

Really? So you know every single resident of vortex? Is the vortex not taking anymore new users?


----------



## Eurofighter (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Iheart1980)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iheart1980* »_
Really? So you know every single resident of vortex? Is the vortex not taking anymore new users? 

There are only about 8 or 9 people on Vortex that own a Tig. All the pics i've seen don't have any aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Eurofighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurofighter* »_
There are only about 8 or 9 people on Vortex that own a Tig. All the pics i've seen don't have any aftermarket wheels.

Wow sorry, I didn't know that you knew everyone on the vortex with a tiguan. I retract all my previous comments.


----------



## wrxed96 (Aug 9, 2007)

Eurofighter just does not get it. I am more curious about the upper control arm and strut clearance. Good point though, don't want to throw off the spedo to much.


----------



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Eurofighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurofighter* »_I don't get it. I doubt that anyone has had time to get anything aftermarket. I could be wrong but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Iheart1980)*


----------



## Tiguandriver (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Eurofighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurofighter* »_I don't get it. I doubt that anyone has had time to get anything aftermarket. I could be wrong but I highly doubt it.
I actually like this thread. Although I do not plan on buying aftermarket wheels or tires, I do enjoy looking at the pics. You actually would be surprised at the number of people who have already purchased larger wheels. If you go on ebay, you will find sellers with original equipment who upgraded their wheels. I think this thread is very relavent.


----------



## Iheart1980 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Tiguandriver)*

The tig would look hot in these 19" phaeton wheels


----------



## reyess (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Iheart1980)*

Hi guys,
I start a thread with out reading if there has been one started on aftermarket wheels, maybe someone can help me with this question.
click on link http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3912472

IR


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (reyess)*


----------



## Polski-Rider (Dec 26, 2006)

Can anyone give me a photo of a tiggy with R32 rims?


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

blue tiggy....is it lowered?


----------



## Eurofighter (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwauditek25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwauditek25* »_blue tiggy....is it lowered? 

Yes
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3903612


----------



## 09TiguanGal (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (Eurofighter)*

would love these on my tiguan


----------



## brh1978 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re:*

I'm looking at getting a set of VW 18" Davenport Rims








My dealer doesn't have any and I've never seen a Tig in the flesh with them fitted, has anyone seem them in real life, if so what did you think...are they worth getting?
The Tig I've order comes with 17" Boston wheels...do you think you would notice much ride quality change by going up one rim size (all the Tigs I've test driven have only had 16" rims)


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Re: (brh1978)*

I just bought some 18x8 2008 A4 Titanium Package 12 spokes for mine


----------



## Action Jackson (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Eurofighter)*

But... technically anyone who has bought snowtires and spare rims have aftermarket rims.
Just saying....








Don't forget about us snowbound guys.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (09TiguanGal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *09TiguanGal* »_would love these on my tiguan


Wow, Kim... nice use of the Serch function rather than starting another thread... I hate it when we have 15 kazillion thread about the same thing because people fail on searching. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And, just about anything that fits on a MKV fits on a Tiguan, the wheel options are limitless, you just need a slightly larger (+1) tire. I had 19x8.5 LM reps on my gti, I was going to swap them over, but the tig came with 18's and I couldn't justify the new tire cost vs just selling the wheels and tires as is.








So I have 18's, but... I have SEL rims on a SE... does that count??


----------



## AGLAT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Iheart1980)*

Black Tiguan SE with Avarus 19x8.5" wheels
























--AGLAT


----------



## danbc5 (Nov 1, 2008)

That looks SHARP!!!


----------



## urbangti (Apr 30, 2007)

ok so i photoshopped a tiguan that i think looked good. not the greatest photoshop and i could have done better but IMO this is what a modded tiguan should look like.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (urbangti)*

LOOK OUT the Tig God's will not like this thread (You guys know who you are)








I however think most of these look pretty damned good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tiguan-sport (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (brh1978)*

"Quote by *BRH1978*"
I'm looking at getting a set of VW 18" Davenport Rims.
My dealer doesn't have any and I've never seen a Tig in the flesh with them fitted, has anyone seem them in real life, if so what did you think...are they worth getting?
"Answer"
My Tiguan came with steel wheels not the standard alloys as the factory had run out. No one in the uk had any so decided to have the Davenports fitted as an alternative to the stock ones. Personally I think they look brilliant & have the advantage of been easy to keep clean between all the spokes etc.

























_Modified by Tiguan-sport at 11:20 AM 1-26-2009_


_Modified by Tiguan-sport at 10:25 AM 1-27-2009_


----------



## kirk (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Tiguan-sport)*

Nice. I really like the look of the Tig in your 2nd pic.
Kirk


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (kirk)*


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Iheart1980)*

I am putting tehse on mine this weekend

2008 A4 Titanium Package wheels 18x8 ET43 










_Modified by JonD-2.7tDallas at 2:08 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## paparin88 (Jan 31, 2009)

*LEXANI LX-7*

Hi guys.
Put on Lexani rims. How was it ?
LEXANI LX-7 20x8.5
PIRELLI SCORPION ZERO ASIMMETRICO 245/45R20




_Modified by paparin88 at 6:52 AM 1-31-2009_


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (rs_t)*

These are amazing! Anyone know any info on the wheels?

_Quote, originally posted by *rs_t* »_


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Iheart1980)*










2008 B7 A4 Titanium package wheels. 18x8, ET 43


----------



## tdi user (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (RoundTuit)*

That is the R-line package for Tiguan and the rims (among other things







) comes with R-Line. I know because I ordered one the other day he he.... fully loaded TSI 200 tiptr. with R-Line and Candy White. The first day to order was 30/1-09 here in Sweden. Hopefully for you it`s not only for Europe // william


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (tdi user)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi user* »_That is the R-line package for Tiguan and the rims (among other things







) comes with R-Line. I know because I ordered one the other day he he.... fully loaded TSI 200 tiptr. with R-Line and Candy White. The first day to order was 30/1-09 here in Sweden. Hopefully for you it`s not only for Europe // william

I should still be able to get the wheels shipped here. I HOPE that the R-line comes here. It is a sexy package for the car!


----------



## boozerGTI (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Re: (RoundTuit)*

Anyone know the make and style of these wheels?


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (boozerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boozerGTI* »_Anyone know the make and style of these wheels?









These are found right here.http://www.raderwerks.com/whee...age=1 Big company on the vortex. They also started dubkorps.com


----------



## da1colombianito (Sep 6, 2008)

nice


----------



## Tiguan-sport (Jun 10, 2008)

Check out this link to the Delta 4x4 website they have all sorts for the Tiguan.
http://www.delta4x4.com/compon...id,47/


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Couple nice ones. They dont list any info for them though. You have to "ask a question" to get any info.


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (JonD-2.7tDallas)*

I really like those rims on the tiguan were there any space issues with them?? most of the tims ive looked at the offset on the tiguan hasnt been right


----------



## Kager (Jul 27, 2007)

i like those R-line wheels~ they look sick!


----------



## philberg (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (RoundTuit)*

Can someone tell me the make/style/model of those rims?
I reallyyyy want to get those for my Tig.
Aren't they HOT ???


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

I remember seeing this the other night...








http://www.lltek.com/volksgate...v.htm
Enjoy.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (philberg)*








[/QUOTE]
that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (boozerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boozerGTI* »_Anyone know the make and style of these wheels?









Looking at the center cap they appear to be from Borbet.


----------



## Habi-NRW (Jun 17, 2007)

The Tiguan from Millo of vwhome.de
with 20" Lorinser wheels:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

please don't EVER follow Paparin88's lead. what is wrong with you man? you have a tiguan, NOT an escalade.

_Modified by LampyB at 8:40 AM 11-29-2009_ 


_Modified by LampyB at 8:42 AM 11-29-2009_


----------



## JTodd27 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey guys... I have a 2009 Tiguan SEL. I have been told that my car is kind of girly and I am looking to make it "cooler". I'm 16 and I don't know much about cars other than wanting to get nice 'black' rims, and I want to lower the suspension on my car. If any one can help me or guide me the right way that would help. $ wise how much would all of this cost if I wanted to get good looking black rims, and lowering the suspension..
Any help would be appreciated.. THANKS!


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: (JTodd27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTodd27* »_Hey guys... I have a 2009 Tiguan SEL. I have been told that my car is kind of girly and I am looking to make it "cooler". I'm 16 and I don't know much about cars other than wanting to get nice 'black' rims, and I want to lower the suspension on my car. If any one can help me or guide me the right way that would help. $ wise how much would all of this cost if I wanted to get good looking black rims, and lowering the suspension..
Any help would be appreciated.. THANKS!

read and search for a few days, then come back and ask the question again


----------



## CabbyChick (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (JTodd27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTodd27* »_Hey guys... I have a 2009 Tiguan SEL. I have been told that my car is kind of girly and I am looking to make it "cooler". I'm 16 and I don't know much about cars other than wanting to get nice 'black' rims, and I want to lower the suspension on my car. If any one can help me or guide me the right way that would help. $ wise how much would all of this cost if I wanted to get good looking black rims, and lowering the suspension..
Any help would be appreciated.. THANKS!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4433843
Pics towards the end
Black is the way to go!


----------



## JTodd27 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: (CabbyChick)*

I like those rims alot, any chance you can post a link in a reply to this.. so I can order them? thanks! and as far as the H&R coilovers... do i need to buy those and install them.. or are they already in the car and I just need to bring it to a shop and have them lower it?


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Habi-NRW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Habi-NRW* »_










I can haz badge-less grill!!!









Seriously tho is this an actual product that IS available?


----------



## CabbyChick (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (JTodd27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTodd27* »_I like those rims alot, any chance you can post a link in a reply to this.. so I can order them? thanks! and as far as the H&R coilovers... do i need to buy those and install them.. or are they already in the car and I just need to bring it to a shop and have them lower it?

They are BBS LM Reps that were powder coated black
and no.... Your car doesn't come with coilovers you must buy them and have them installed somewhere
search and google are your friend. 
Glad you like my car, please dont duplicate it though


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tdi user)*

They are called Omanyt, 19inches.


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

I run the reps in 19x8.5, here are some pics:


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (kidshorty)*

anyone running a 20 x 9 with 235/35 rubber?


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (kidshorty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kidshorty* »_I run the reps in 19x8.5, here are some pics:










Awesome. It looks just like it was meant for the Tig.
My wish would be to find them in gunmetal, to go with my sapphire blue.
Where did you buy your reps?


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

got mine from powerwheelspro on here, great guys and a killer deal. I just pulled them off for the winter and was thinking about a gunmetal or colormatch. and yeah, i think they look like they were meant to be on there


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks. Looks like I'll be making a future purchase from powerwheelspro (I hope, at least).


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

i can't wait to get my Tiguan now!!!!!


----------



## volksmaniac (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody has input on 20 x 9 wheels for tiguan??? Any pictures??? I have my eyes set on Bentley mulliner whhels and I'm curious to see if it would fit and what it would look like...
Anybody can photoshop them on a white tigi???


----------



## jaj5026 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: (volksmaniac)*

This is my tiguan with 20x9's


----------



## volksmaniac (Apr 28, 2004)

what offset are u running??? Any rubbing??? do you have any drop on the car or you are running stock?
thanks


----------



## automan21 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (volksmaniac)*

What about wieght? I know the Tig has 200hp wish it came with more since it has extra pounds from the 4mo. Guess i gotta chip it but I would like 19s or 20s that arent too heavy. I always loved polished lips, not really a chrome fan.


----------



## jaj5026 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: (automan21)*

I am running 20x9's with a 35mm offset, 5.90"backspacing wrapped in 255/35 series tires. No rubbing at all, ride is great I have the factory 17inch option and the more aggressive rubber on the 20s gives the tig great traction on the dry stuff. .. As for weight, Im not sure of the weight of the original wheels but i have swapped out my 20s for my stockers for the winter and My car's gas milage has gone down pretty significantly if that gives you any idea. Hope this helps


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

I want to hear if anyone has fitted 9.5" wide wheels either front or rear. If a 255mm tire fits fine, shouldn't a 9.5" wheel? 255 is nearly square to a 9.5 wide wheel.


----------



## automan21 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (Transfer)*

I like the look of some of the BMW X5 wheels. wonder if those fit. The stance of those from the factory look nice. Im lookin for a painted or polished lip wheel but everything 20" are mostly chrome


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (Transfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Transfer* »_I want to hear if anyone has fitted 9.5" wide wheels either front or rear. If a 255mm tire fits fine, shouldn't a 9.5" wheel? 255 is nearly square to a 9.5 wide wheel.

Yeah, I quoted myself. I really want to see if anyone has a good answer to this. It's the tires that rub, not the wheel, so 9.5" wide should work, right?


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Transfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Transfer* »_
Yeah, I quoted myself. I really want to see if anyone has a good answer to this. It's the tires that rub, not the wheel, so 9.5" wide should work, right?









a 9 inch wide wheel fits fine
i don't see why i 9.5 wouldn't fit
but, in the end, it all depends on the offset
a 20 x 9.5 ET 30 is going to fit
a 20 x 9.5 ET 45 may not


----------



## Millo (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (E. Gein)*

20 x 10 offset 38 with 255 / 35 works !!!!!
look at my tiguan


----------



## volksmaniac (Apr 28, 2004)

I ordered myself 19x9'' wheels with an offset of 41....
Anybody knows if that setup will look nice? will I need spacers to make it look fine??? and wide my tires should be if I want to play safe and keep my mags in good conditions as our roads are like a war field here....


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Millo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Millo* »_20 x 10 offset 38 with 255 / 35 works !!!!!
look at my tiguan 









on all 4 corners? or just in the rear?


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (volksmaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksmaniac* »_I ordered myself 19x9'' wheels with an offset of 41....
Anybody knows if that setup will look nice? will I need spacers to make it look fine??? and wide my tires should be if I want to play safe and keep my mags in good conditions as our roads are like a war field here....

From what I've found the ideal is 19x9 ET33 with 255/40 tires as this is the stock VW size. With your setup and 255 tires you'll be 0.4" closer to suspension and 0.4" farther out under wheel well. It'll probably work but I don't think we've seen that exact size yet.


----------



## volksmaniac (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (Transfer)*

So if I understand well (excuse my ignorance) It might be better with spacers???


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (volksmaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksmaniac* »_So if I understand well (excuse my ignorance) It might be better with spacers???

an 8mm spacer will put those wheels at the same offset as the OEM 19s that VW offers
i would do it like that


----------



## Millo (May 1, 2005)

@E. Gein
yes, on all 4 corners !!!!


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Millo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Millo* »_@E. Gein
yes, on all 4 corners !!!!

how close is the inner part of the front wheel to the strut?


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

Sweet, so if they work on all four corners I could easily run these all the way around with 255/40/19 tires:








19x9.5 ET33
I think I would rather have these:








But I don't like the measurements as much and don't want to use spacers... 19x8.5 ET 38.


----------



## volksmaniac (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (Millo)*

Thanks....


----------



## Tigamajig (Aug 25, 2009)

Transfer, I'm also looking at getting some VMR wheels. 19x8.5 ET35 for the rear and 19x8.5 ET45 for the fronts. At the rear this equates to running 16mm spacers on my current wheels which I tried out for a few days to test for rubbing and scrubbing etc and it worked out fine. Maybe not the most aggressive poke but looked plenty good to me


----------



## volksmaniac (Apr 28, 2004)

just ordered 19'' tires 255/40 BF GOODRICH G-FORCE TA KDW for 54$ a piece CAN...
thanks guys for the infos!


----------



## Tigamajig (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (Transfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Transfer* »_Why would you go with et45 in the front? That's higher than stock 17s. If you get some V710s I want to see them! I probably won't get wheels until like May.

Umm.......... not higher than stock when you have 8.5" wheels vs 6.5" wheels it isn't, thats 14mm more poke than stock. 


_Modified by Tigamajig at 1:49 AM 1-28-2010_


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re:*

Alright, opinions needed!
I'm going with a budget summer wheelset due to the likelihood of the Golf R coming our way next year.








So, Omanyt in 18x8 or RS6 18x8? Both in et35 and 245/45/18 rubber. Total cost $1k.
















I know these aren't Tigs, they're for example.
_Modified by Transfer at 9:20 PM 1-28-2010_


_Modified by Transfer at 6:58 AM 1-29-2010_


----------



## Tigamajig (Aug 25, 2009)

RS6 hands down


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

RS6, don't think I've seen those on a Tig yet


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

19 x 8 ET35 RS6's would look dope


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (E. Gein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E. Gein* »_19 x 8 ET35 RS6's would look dope

Yeah I completely agree. The problem there is that offset is 45 and max tire width I would use is 245 so you're left with only 0.1" of poke over my stock 17s. Stock 19s have 0.8" poke over the 17s and the RS6 18x8 et35s have 0.5" poke.
I want a little better stance and I don't want to use spacers. Also, 19s would add about $300 to the total package. Gotta go easy on the Tig upgrades if I want to trade our Rabbit for an R next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Transfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Transfer* »_So, Omanyt in 18x8 or RS6 18x8? Both in et35 and 245/45/18 rubber. Total cost $1k.

Where do you get Omanyts in 18 x 8 ET35?


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Re: (hmsa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmsa* »_
Where do you get Omanyts in 18 x 8 ET35?

Powerwheelspro.com


----------



## Tigamajig (Aug 25, 2009)

Bummer on the offset of the RS6s







Can't get 8.5" or 9"?


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Tigamajig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tigamajig* »_Bummer on the offset of the RS6s







Can't get 8.5" or 9"? 

lakeshore wheel and tire has a few different options
19x8 5x112 ET30
19x8 5x112 ET45
staggered set
19x8 5x112 ET30
19x9 5x112 ET35


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (E. Gein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E. Gein* »_
lakeshore wheel and tire has a few different options
19x8 5x112 ET30
19x8 5x112 ET45
staggered set
19x8 5x112 ET30
19x9 5x112 ET35

Yeah looks like they are out there! That setup would be almost $400 more for wheels and $100 for tires which is no longer "budget" for me. The 18x8 set at powerwheelspro looks like better quality and is only $489, which is an awesome price. This is gonna end up my wife's car in a year and she doesn't care about wheels.


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (Transfer)*

You mean these?
http://www.powerwheelspro.com/...d=127
Specifications: R32 style 35mm
Wheel Size 18X8
Bolt Pattern (PCD) 5x112
Wheel Offset +35mm
CB 57.1
Finish: Hyper Silver
Shipping $85
PRICE/SET: $489
...because I can't find the Omanyts with the same specs.


_Modified by hmsa at 9:44 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (hmsa)*

oh sh*t I didn't see those 18x8 Omanyt are 5x100 bolt. Well that settles that then. As soon as winter decides it's officially done, I'll get the RS6 reps put on with Hankook V12 evo tires.
EDIT: Changed my mind on the Hankooks. Going with Yokohama. I don't think I want a max performance tire.


_Modified by Transfer at 2:59 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (Transfer)*

LOL.
I was excited about the idea of 18 x 8 ET35 Omanyts for my Tig.


----------



## kalso6699 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (chrishart1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishart1* »_
Awesome. It looks just like it was meant for the Tig.
My wish would be to find them in gunmetal, to go with my sapphire blue.
Where did you buy your reps?


hey kidshorty,
how's the ride with the 45 tires? is it rough enough to ruin the ride comfort? i'm torn between 18 vs 19. i was thinking 18 was the official max from VW. i know the appearance is really awesome but i don't want to sacrifice ride comfort because this one's my daily driver.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Transfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Transfer* »_oh sh*t I didn't see those 18x8 Omanyt are 5x100 bolt. Well that settles that then. As soon as winter decides it's officially done, I'll get the RS6 reps put on with Hankook V12 evo tires.

where do you see 5x100?


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (kalso6699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kalso6699* »_
hey kidshorty,
how's the ride with the 45 tires? is it rough enough to ruin the ride comfort? i'm torn between 18 vs 19. i was thinking 18 was the official max from VW. i know the appearance is really awesome but i don't want to sacrifice ride comfort because this one's my daily driver.


nope, my 245/45 rides like a dream, I actually threw the OEM 16s on one day this fall and the wife didn't even notice and she is a huge critic of ride quality. I already got one car dumped on big wheels and skinny tires that it tough on my ass, I didn't want two. I went with the 245/45 for a little extra cushion, it looks a bit rugged, and also fills the wheel gap a little since I'm not planning on doing anything other than springs for suspension. Plsu, they were like $88 each so I thought I would try that size.


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (E. Gein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E. Gein* »_where do you see 5x100?

Here: http://www.powerwheelspro.com/...id=69
So no 18s in 5 x 112.










_Modified by hmsa at 12:24 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (hmsa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmsa* »_Here: http://www.powerwheelspro.com/...id=69
So no 18s in 5 x 112.









ahhh, i was looking at this link
http://www.powerwheelspro.com/...d=127


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone with any thoughts on using a 245/45/18 tire? It's something like 1.2% smaller diameter than stock. Actual 60mph = 60.7mph on speedo with that diameter. Is this significant for gear ratios and rpms?
I ask because the wheels I'm planning on getting are 18x8 and the tires I want don't come in 235/50. 255/45 is too fat for 18x8.


----------



## turbot!ts (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (Transfer)*

I LOVE MINE!
























19 x 8.5 ET48
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4607755


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (turbot!ts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbot!ts* »_I LOVE MINE!


Those are 19s! I'm curious about 245/45/*18*.


----------



## Tigamajig (Aug 25, 2009)

Is that using spacers turbo?


----------



## turbot!ts (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (Tigamajig)*

20mm in the rear, and 12.5mm on the fronts


----------



## LoneRanger! (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: (turbot!ts)*

Are these the same rims as on this concept car?

19x8 45mm offset








concepts rims are polished~








thoughts?
L.R.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

no


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

Close, but not quite.
The spokes on the concept wheels are flat, whereas the wheel picture you posted has a curved/domed shape.
But it's quite close, other than the finish being different.


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

Well looky what came today!!








Ordered a set from powerwheelspro.com on sunday, arrived via FedEx 3 day air today (friday). Packaging was great and they look awesome. I probably won't install until March though because it's still dipping into high 30s here occasionally.
Specs: 
RS6 18x8 ET35 5x112, weight 24 lbs by my scale.
Planned tires: Yokohama s.drive 245/45/18


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

NICE NICE NICE!
Now please prop two of them up next to the car in the wheel positions so we can see what it will look like!
Sneak peek!


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (chrishart1)*

Not mine:


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

15 spokes, eh?
Didn't think I'd like it and the first time I looked at this picture, they didn't really do it for me.
But then I went and reviewed the other wheel pics in this thread and came back to look at them again.
I like them now.
I'd like them even more in a darker finish (I personally love bronze / gunmetal colors on wheels).


----------



## JTodd27 (Dec 3, 2009)

*DOES ANY1 KNOW WHAT RIMS THESE ARE???? AND WHERE I CAN BUY THEM??*

http://media.photobucket.com/i...3.gif
copy and paste that link into your WEB ADDRESS.. please let me know!! thanks!


----------



## Gdubb (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: DOES ANY1 KNOW WHAT RIMS THESE ARE???? AND WHERE I CAN BUY THEM?? (JTodd27)*

Here ya go Jtodd. Photoshop right?


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (chrishart1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishart1* »_NICE NICE NICE!
Now please prop two of them up next to the car in the wheel positions so we can see what it will look like!
Sneak peek!









The summer set is going on right now. I'm just eating a donut and hanging out while Discount Tire does all the work. Discount tire is seriously the best. Pricematch with online can't be beat. Why would anyone order from TR?
Pics to follow later in the day.


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (Transfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Transfer* »_... Discount tire is seriously the best. Pricematch with online can't be beat. Why would anyone order from TR?
Pics to follow later in the day.









Because tire rack has the cool thing that lets you see the wheels on the car. tire rack has the best tire web site with all the reviews. and lastly because not everyone has "Discount Tire" in their neighborhood.
But I'm glad you're happy and I look forward to the pics.


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re:*









All loaded up! Nice and sunny early on. Lost the sunshine by the time I got back. Wheel/tire specs are as above.









































I'm very happy with this package so far.








With this tire size my diameter is now 1.3% (9mm) smaller vs stock 16s and I've increased my gearing a very small amount toward acceleration with reduction in top speed. We'll have to see how this affects things but I doubt I'll notice it.



_Modified by Transfer at 12:21 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks for the quality pics. Looks pretty good.
I didn't realize until seeing them on the car that they are the wolfsburg wheels, but in painted finish, instead of the polish that the wolfies have.
That rubber sure is nice and wide. You must be stickin' lick glue.


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Transfer)*

super hot, very nice. Classy, OEM, 100% awesome


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Re: (kidshorty)*

These aren't painted Wolfsburg "Boston" wheels, they're RS6 replicas.
Quick review going from the 235/55/17s to 245/45/18s, I definitely notice a ride comfort difference. It's tolerable, but the rare rattles/creaks that I heard before are a little more apparent now. Also, sadly the winter Yokohama w.drives were quieter than these s.drives, but I suppose they need to break in over 200-500mi. This is also my first set of summer only tires. The s.drives look damn good though!


_Quote, originally posted by *kidshorty* »_
super hot, very nice. Classy, OEM, 100% awesome










Thanks! Hey did you ever disable your TPMS? I left my sensors on the winter set and would love to figure out how to get rid of the TPMS dash light.


_Modified by Transfer at 8:41 AM 2-28-2010_


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

yep, my buddy did it via Vag com. I didn't want to get a second set for the summer wheels so I simply disabled it and sold the sensors for a cool $100.


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

That's very odd that summer tires are noisier than winter/ice tires!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (chrishart1)*

anyone have a pic of a Tiguan with the OE Davenport wheels?


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (cros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cros* »_anyone have a pic of a Tiguan with the OE Davenport wheels?

Try page 1.


----------



## Diesel GLI (Sep 19, 2003)

the white Tig with the RS6 reps looks amazing...


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

I just put on a set of BBS CM in 18".
I'm not sure if I want to keep them...










_Modified by hmsa at 11:21 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (hmsa)*

Those BBS Wheels i am unsure on.
They are very linear where as the tig is very smooth and curvy.
They do match the colour scheme though so i am a bit torn.
Doesn't look bad, just could look a bit better imho.


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (hmsa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmsa* »_I just put on a set of BBS CM in 18".
I'm not sure if I want to keep them...
_Modified by hmsa at 11:21 PM 3-21-2010_

you need the 19 omanyt to complement the nice r-line kit you just bought, sell me your bbs for the leon...


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (limapolo)*

Still thinking about the Omanyts...
I can sell you my BBS if you want them, but I need new wheels first.


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (hmsa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmsa* »_I just put on a set of BBS CM in 18".
I'm not sure if I want to keep them...


Then you can sell them to me, because I like them!








(not serious though cuz I have zero cash right now)


----------



## CWR32 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi there, does anyone know what is the size of the wheels and tire on the concept Tiguan?
http://www.autoblog.com/2006/1...ncept/
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

according to this thread the tires are 275/45/19, haven't seen those wheels anywhere and am unsure if that tire size is confirmed.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4758685
The concept Tig is what made me want one so bad, after driving slammed VWs for years I wanted something different, something comfy but also utilitarian and still VW. I love the concept, but I also love the the stuff that hmsa, Ed Gein, etc. are doing. Don't get me wrong, if I still didn't have a MK4 that was lowered on wheels I'd probably go that route, but I'd love to put a tire/wheel combo together like the one on the concept and put it to good use.


----------



## CWR32 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (kidshorty)*

Is that size the same as the tires on the Touraeg?
If so, has anybody successfully put a set of Touraeg wheels on a Tiguan with that tire size?
Thanks again!


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

think so, according to the thread it is. Maybe VW threw them on the concept sncce they had them around and either ran adapters or custom hubs? I know the 5x130 wheels have a high enough offset to allow adapters.


----------



## CWR32 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (kidshorty)*

Would the following tire sizes fit the Tiguan's OEM 18 new york rims?
245/60R18 or 235/60R18


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (CWR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CWR32* »_Would the following tire sizes fit the Tiguan's OEM 18 new york rims?
245/60R18 or 235/60R18

Fit rims? Yes 235 width works (7" wide wheel). Fit Tiguan? No.
Proper 18" sizes for Tiguan 27" diameter are 235/50/18, 245/45/18 (1.3% short), or 255/45/18.
Toureg wheel/tire specs are very different than the Tig's.


----------



## CWR32 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Transfer)*

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (CWR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CWR32* »_...has anybody successfully put a set of Touraeg wheels on a Tiguan...

The Touraeg has a different hub size (5x130).


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (chrishart1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishart1* »_
The Touraeg has a different hub size (5x130).


so does the Q7


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

I assumed you bought Q7 replicas. But I guess you're indicating that they are the real thing with an adapter?


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (E. Gein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E. Gein* »_
so does the Q7









damn nice John, holy crap


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: (kidshorty)*

I'll be getting my new Tiguan on Tuesday. I will have the 17" Los Angelos wheels with 235/55/r17 tires. 
What I'd like to do is get a new more stylish rim that uses the same size tires so I can use them for my all season tires and then use the OEM rims for winter tires.
Any suggestions? Or do you think I should upsize to a 18" or 19" wheel and still use the 17" OEM ones for Winter and then jus keep the 17" all season on the vehicle for my lease return in 4 years.
I'm also wonder what size 18" or 19" rim and tire size should be used? How will this play into speedometer and what not?
Thanks,


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (chrishart1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishart1* »_I assumed you bought Q7 replicas. But I guess you're indicating that they are the real thing with an adapter?

you assumed correctly
you guessed incorrectly as i was indicating that Audi Q7 hubs are 5 x 130


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (kidshorty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kidshorty* »_
damn nice John, holy crap























thanks
they should be going on this friday


----------



## chrishart1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (N1GHTRA1N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N1GHTRA1N* »_...Or do you think I should upsize to a 18" or 19" wheel and still use the 17" OEM ones for Winter and then jus keep the 17" all season on the vehicle for my lease return in 4 years.
I'm also wonder what size 18" or 19" rim and tire size should be used? How will this play into speedometer and what not?


You can frequently get 18" wheels for the same or not much more money than 17". But the tires can be significantly more expensive. So keep that in mind and check prices before you make a decision (that is if money is an issue).
The 18" wheels with 50 series tires shouldn't ride significantly worse than the 17's with 55 series. But 18's looks cooler. Check TireRack.com as they regularly have wheels on sale and it's just a nice site to do comparative wheel shopping. You don't have to buy there, but it's a nice starting point.
If you stick with the same tire sizes as the factory uses, you will have no speedometer error.



_Modified by chrishart1 at 10:55 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Whats the best offset for the TiG, and at what point will things start to rub?


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DT EXP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DT EXP* »_Whats the best offset for the TiG, and at what point will things start to rub?

20 x 9 ET35 with 245/35 Falken 452's
Just mounted them last night so I didn't have time to take it out for a good spin. On the way to work this morning, I was getting rubbing on from the rears on big bumps and when cornering hard. I couldn't tell what was rubbing, but from the sound of it it seemed like the outer edge of the tire was rubbing on the edge of the plastic fender piece. Nothing major though.
The fronts seem to be fine as of now. I am sure I will find out more as the days go on though.


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

you bastid!








looks incredible


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (kidshorty)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (E. Gein)*

I like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

ok, I just got some 17x7.5 rims.. now I'm looking for tires... Tirerack lists 235-55-17 for the rim.. Can you do 235-50-17 on there? (sorry for my noobness) I'm guessing 50 is lower profile then 55 right?


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (DT EXP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DT EXP* »_ok, I just got some 17x7.5 rims.. now I'm looking for tires... Tirerack lists 235-55-17 for the rim.. Can you do 235-50-17 on there? (sorry for my noobness) I'm guessing 50 is lower profile then 55 right?

If you compare to stock 16s, your speedo will be off by about 2.7%. That's really too much and not recommended. You should go with the 235/55/17.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Transfer... the speedo really is an issue I didn't think about


----------



## tovar (Aug 26, 2004)

For all those comparing wheel and tire sizes checkout this web site. You can change wheel size, tire size, offset. The chart below will show any changes that could affect clearance. 
http://www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp

_Modified by tovar at 11:47 AM 4-8-2010_


_Modified by tovar at 11:50 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## jaj5026 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: (E. Gein)*

E. Gein, tig looks sick you are doing a great job. I was reading your blog and saw you are now going to color match the inserts. good move, I just pulled all the body moldings on my tig and they are in the paint shop getting the match done, cant wait to see how it turns out. My question for you though is what did you find when searching for the right suspension set up for your tig. I too have FWD and and curious where you bought your coils from. Not sure if I am going to do springs or coils at this point. Any suggestions? is there a difference in springs for the 2wd 4-motion applications? Thanks man


_Modified by jaj5026 at 5:14 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (jaj5026)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaj5026* »_E. Gein, tig looks sick you are doing a great job. I was reading your blog and saw you are now going to color match the inserts. good move, I just pulled all the body moldings on my tig and they are in the paint shop getting the match done, cant wait to see how it turns out. My question for you though is what did you find when searching for the right suspension set up for your tig. I too have FWD and and curious where you bought your coils from. Not sure if I am going to do springs or coils at this point. Any suggestions? is there a difference in springs for the 2wd 4-motion applications? Thanks man


yeah, i colormatched them. they turned out very good. i just checked to see how good they match this morning and they are pretty much spot on.
as for the suspension, i got the h&r coilover kit for the 4-motion tiguan even though i have fwd
it's the same kit that craig-o has on his fwd
i got them from john at http://www.20squared.com


----------



## KVWilliams (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: (E. Gein)*

trying to figure out what you color matched? Bumper inserts? anyone got a pic for reference?
Also just wanted to say, Wow after seeing both wheels on em, f'ing amazing! Better than I thought it would look. Probably the best looking Tig I've seen and I don't even care for silver! Good freakin' job E. Gein.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (KVWilliams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KVWilliams* »_trying to figure out what you color matched? Bumper inserts? anyone got a pic for reference?
Also just wanted to say, Wow after seeing both wheels on em, f'ing amazing! Better than I thought it would look. Probably the best looking Tig I've seen and I don't even care for silver! Good freakin' job E. Gein. 

I colormatched the orange bumper markers. The little orange things in front of the front fenders that light up when you turn the running lights on.
Just installed them a few hours ago now that they are dry.
I will get some shots eventually.
Thanks for the compliment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti16vman (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Iheart1980)*

Not really aftermarket, but we got some Audi A3 Calera wheels. Got Conti ExtremeContact DWS tires on them today. We love the look, and in the very limited driving, I love the tires. Just need some spacers for the rear now, only had one set for the front.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

looks good Seth


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (gti16vman)*



gti16vman said:


> Not really aftermarket, but we got some Audi A3 Calera wheels. Got Conti ExtremeContact DWS tires on them today. We love the look, and in the very limited driving, I love the tires. Just need some spacers for the rear now, only had one set for the front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reservoircat (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (EvoVEnto)*

*Passat CC wheels:*


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (reservoircat)*

BBS CK 20x9 235-35-20 Dunlops


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_BBS CK 20x9 235-35-20 Dunlops

































thats a good look , size is just right


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Tiguan Aftermarket Wheel / Rim Thread (EvoVEnto)*

Thanks


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## type_boy (May 10, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I am new to this forum. 

Here is my Tiguan with 20x8 ET35 OZ with Conti Extrmecontact DWS 

















Cheers!!


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

DT EXP, looking great!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

bmxvr6 said:


> DT EXP, looking great!


 Thanks!


----------



## JTodd27 (Dec 3, 2009)

wow thats nice!! what rims/size and what tires/size are those? 

sweeeet ride!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

My sis just pickup at Tiggy!!! I am super excited, because. I get to play with it... LOL. 

She is looking for some new wheels. Will any 5x112 wheel work? Or do the wheels need to handle a certain load rating? Also, has anyone put really wide rims on?


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> My sis just pickup at Tiggy!!! I am super excited, because. I get to play with it... LOL.
> 
> She is looking for some new wheels. Will any 5x112 wheel work? Or do the wheels need to handle a certain load rating? Also, has anyone put really wide rims on?


 Any 5x112 should fit but the centrebore is different for Merc wheels i believe. 
Audi/VW wheels will fit though. 

I know that E.Geina nd Millo have put big wheels on their rides. 
Widest i think i have seen is 20x10 with spacers/adapters.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

team_v said:


> Any 5x112 should fit but the centrebore is different for Merc wheels i believe.
> Audi/VW wheels will fit though.
> 
> I know that E.Geina nd Millo have put big wheels on their rides.
> Widest i think i have seen is 20x10 with spacers/adapters.


 Nice, I just read the entire thread, I am going to try to get some 19x9.5 et40 with either a 245/50-18 or 255/50-18. I am not sure what the offset is on her stock 17s (Boston 17x7), but she has about 2 inches from the fender.


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

dub-Nation said:


> I am going to try to get some *19*x9.5 et40 with either a 245/50-*18* or 255/50-*18*


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

My bad, 18s. She wants 18s.


----------



## JTodd27 (Dec 3, 2009)

can you post a link to the rims and the tires you bought.. 

thanks!!


----------



## volksmaniac (Apr 28, 2004)

I have 19''x9'' wide rims with 255/40 tires and my ofset is 41 and the fit is just perfest in my opinion!


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

One of the nicest sets of wheels for the Tiguan!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

test fitted some 20x8.5 et 42 caddy rims


----------



## panel (Jan 5, 2003)

Craige-O said:


>


 Did you also lower the car or did the wheels take car of most of the fender gap?


----------



## SCOTTI3 B33 (Jun 3, 2009)

20x8.5 c squared wheels 








. 
. 
and got an early start on next winter.! clearance tires. 
16x7 borbets 235-60-16 snowtrekkers baby! 








. 
tight fit, but they wont be an issue. ran them for a couple days just to make sure.


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ive just replaced the interlagos on scirocco - so the wifes tiguan is gonna get them in 245/45/18 (they look good here in that size, as stock size is 235/50/18 from VW).
Wheel is 8J 41ET and should be a perfect fit if I compare the stock 6.5J ET33 16 inchers it has on at the moment (well it will stick out an extra 11mm which is what it needs. 

Anyone have pics of a tiguan with the 18" interlagos?


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Rodney c (Nov 26, 2010)

*Rims*

Hi I would Like to get the tiguan after market wheel the 19' pheton would they fit on my golf 6 gti and how much + - would it be to get them to south Africa?


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Craige-O said:


> BBS CK 20x9 235-35-20 Dunlops


20's look just perfect on the tig, just not into the rubber band tire look on SUVs  if there only was a way around it... do you HAVE to get 35 profile? would 40 profile slow you down a lot?
never the less it looks really good, what are you lowered on? how much? how bad is camber after the drop?


----------



## volksmaniac (Apr 28, 2004)

I bought 19X9 bentley's et 41, fit is perfect and looks really nice... Upcoming this spring will be the oem body kit and probably a drop as it sit's too high...

I do have a picture but I can't post it here... can send it if someone wants to do it!... just send a pm with e-mail adress


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

Mine with the OEM Omanyts from the Tiguan R-Line:


----------



## stelth23 (May 11, 2010)

I am debating on 18 vs 19" worried about the 19's rubbing as it's closer to suspension. Anyone running the 19" with 45 offset? 


18x8 35 offset Enkei Ammodo wheels 
235/50/18 Yokohama AVID ENVigor 

OR 

19x8 45 offset Enkei Ammodo wheels 
245/45/19 Yokohama AVID ENVigor 

$300 difference....


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

hmsa said:


> Mine with the OEM Omanyts from the Tiguan R-Line:


 are these 19's? what tire size? offset? 
thanks


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

stelth23 said:


> I am debating on 18 vs 19" worried about the 19's rubbing as it's closer to suspension. Anyone running the 19" with 45 offset?
> 
> 
> 18x8 35 offset Enkei Ammodo wheels
> ...


 I have 19 x 8.5 ET45 Omanyt Replica's, no worries there. 
I run 245/45/R19's and it goes close to the guards at the front on full lock but has never hit suspension or the guards.


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

team_v said:


> I have 19 x 8.5 ET45 Omanyt Replica's, no worries there.
> I run 245/45/R19's and it goes close to the guards at the front on full lock but has never hit suspension or the guards.


 I have the same wheels and same size tires, again zero issues. 

do yours have the center caps? I'm really digging hmsa's even though it is just a subtle difference in the center of the wheel. My Omanyt reps have the cap that covers the lug nuts like the MK5 R32.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

kidshorty said:


> I have the same wheels and same size tires, again zero issues.
> 
> do yours have the center caps? I'm really digging hmsa's even though it is just a subtle difference in the center of the wheel. My Omanyt reps have the cap that covers the lug nuts like the MK5 R32.


 Mine has the covers as they are rep's of the R32 wheels. 
I actually prefer the covered look.


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

gabster said:


> are these 19's? what tire size? offset?
> thanks


 Rims are 19 x 9 ET33 
Tires are 255/40 (factory size).


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Heres mine 19x9 with 245's all around and b&g lowering springs.....soon to switch to mkv gti coilovers....


----------



## 96768_1.8t (Jul 16, 2004)

*to: hmsa*

This looks perfect, is there a drop on it (im guessing no?) AND whered you get these rims from? I must say i really lke the way this looks simlpe yet nice good job! :thumbup:Thanks in advance


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I sure do love white/black.


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

96768_1.8t said:


> This looks perfect, is there a drop on it (im guessing no?) AND whered you get these rims from? I must say i really lke the way this looks simlpe yet nice good job! :thumbup:Thanks in advance


No drop at all.

I got the rims from VW. They are from the european Tiguan R-Line.


----------



## jaj5026 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys if anyone is looking at getting some wheels for their rig check out my classified ad on the 5x112 forum. I have my 20 inch wheels and tires for sale. PM me if interested


----------



## stelth23 (May 11, 2010)

Here are mine... purchased today.
Euro Klasse AR4 (S5 Replicas) Hyper silver
19x8.5 35 offset
245-45-19 Yokohama Evigor tires

Hope I can find some VW center cap emblems so i don't need to use the Audi one that came with them.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

They look a lot better than I thought they would, win!


----------



## Burnoutx (Dec 20, 2001)

add me to the list (well, my wife's tig to the list)

Few more mods to come, nothing serious, but here they are

18" LM reps 45 offset
Falken Ziex 255/45/18


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

I entertained the idea of the LM style wheel but cleaning the spokes turned me off it.
With the stepped lip they look small for 18's :|


----------



## Burnoutx (Dec 20, 2001)

understandable.

i did not want to go any bigger than 18"s b/c the mrs. is not known for avoiding potholes. i did the prelim work of putting some sealer on the wheels to help w/ the brake dust. 

there is a guy locally selling some 19" w/ tpms sensors/tires for about a $1000, but i just couldn't bring myself to trust my wife not to DESTROY them. 

this gives me the best of both worlds -- i get wheels that switch up the look of the car, but ones she will have to work REALLY hard to curb/damage.

ps: yes, i will be dropping it a little soon


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Burnoutx said:


> understandable.
> 
> i did not want to go any bigger than 18"s b/c the mrs. is not known for avoiding potholes. i did the prelim work of putting some sealer on the wheels to help w/ the brake dust.
> 
> ...


As long as you got what you want/need then that is all that matters.
After seeing the variety of wheel sizes i think 19" suits best but 18" is definitely more practical and takes out the "bumpiness"


----------



## Myz (Mar 30, 2011)

Just Finished installing these...
BE GTS-AV (By Breyton)




























Overall, Im digging the look.
Just need to bring it a tad closer to the ground now 

Better Daytime pics to be taken soon


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Myz said:


> Just Finished installing these...
> BE GTS-AV (By Breyton)
> 
> 
> ...



I had my eye set on these wheels but the silver lip really turned me off them.
Nice looking wheel design though.




Instead i got these.
Delivered just this arvo.


----------



## Myz (Mar 30, 2011)

> I had my eye set on these wheels but the silver lip really turned me off them.
> Nice looking wheel design though.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep,
I actually thort the lip was white:laugh:
You can imagine the look on my face when i saw the color the day they arrived:what:

Ideally I wanted an all black wheel so i've been toying with the idea of attemting to spray the lip.
We'll see how things go after i lower the tig.

You've picked up a Nice set of wheels man...:thumbup:
They kinda look like Enkei's:laugh:
What are they & what color is your ride?


----------



## Chuck P (May 29, 2009)

I want to get these.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Myz said:


> Yep,
> I actually thort the lip was white:laugh:
> You can imagine the look on my face when i saw the color the day they arrived:what:
> 
> ...


Enkei RPF1's.
19x8 ET35 in Silver (contemplating some colour options.)
Car is a Biscay Blue Pearl Tiguan.



Chuck, those Hartman wheels look very nice, seen the RS4 style wheels on a few tig's before and it suits perfectly.
Just a shame they don't ship outside the US or i would have some already haha.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## NeedsMoreBoost (Aug 15, 2011)

bump! keep them coming!


----------



## manyDUBs (Dec 26, 2002)

team_v said:


>


 Looking good there!


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

manyDUBs said:


> Looking good there!


 Thanks. 
They are growing on me more and more. 

Just going to get them painted when i get new tyres so i can have them in gunmetal/anthracite.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Thought I should post up a pic or two (crappy phone pics) of the new shoes  Vertini Magic Black 20"x8.5" ET35 wrapped in Pirelli P-Zero 255/35/25.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Tiggyjiggy said:


> Thought I should post up a pic or two (crappy phone pics) of the new shoes  Vertini Magic Black 20"x8.5" ET35 wrapped in Pirelli P-Zero 255/35/25.


 looks good, love how the tires are a few inches bigger than the rims  :thumbup: 
how much are you lowered? im still debating whether to lower mine or not


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

elabs your car is tits man, love it! bump for cool wheel's tread 




elabs75_VW said:


>


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

gabster said:


> looks good, love how the tires are a few inches bigger than the rims  :thumbup:
> how much are you lowered? im still debating whether to lower mine or not


Cheers  Lowered about 35mm on H&R springs.


----------



## GOSTIL (Sep 4, 2011)

*my tiguan after wheels upgrade*

OZ VELA WHEELS 7.5X17" with DUNLOP SPORT 01 235/55/17 TIRES FROM ISTANBUL









By gostil at 2011-09-04









By gostil at 2011-09-04









By gostil at 2011-09-04









By gostil at 2011-09-04









By gostil at 2011-09-04









By gostil at 2011-09-04









By gostil at 2011-09-04









By gostil at 2011-09-04









By gostil at 2011-09-04









By gostil at 2011-09-04


----------



## randycsvt (Jan 22, 2005)

I haven't seen anyone post these wheels


----------



## Synchrony (Sep 20, 2011)

*Tiguan stock rims for sale?*

Hi all 
Especially Australian tiguan owners.
I just missed out on a set of unused stock 17" tiguan with Hancock tyres on eBay.
If anyone is upgrading and wants to sell their factory rims I'm keen to get a set or two.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

randycsvt said:


> I haven't seen anyone post these wheels


:thumbup:


----------



## Myz (Mar 30, 2011)

>


 Just noticed the orange lenses on the bumper are white. 
looks like they were painted, or covered with white vinyl. 
Care to share what it was you did there? 

I been trying to find clear lenses but it doesnt seem they're available anywhere.


----------



## Rooster 20 (Oct 3, 2011)

rs_t said:


> Not mine:


 those are pretty sick. What are they??


----------



## Rooster 20 (Oct 3, 2011)

Craige-O said:


> BBS CK 20x9 235-35-20 Dunlops


 Do you have anymore pictures of this Tiguan?? All of them seem to be deleted. Thanks!!


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

I worked at a VW dealership in accessories for a while.. I am surprised no mention of the 19" Savannahs.. 
i outfitted an SE with a set... 

--> stock internet pics...


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

.:baker said:


> I worked at a VW dealership in accessories for a while.. I am surprised no mention of the 19" Savannahs..
> i outfitted an SE with a set...
> 
> --> stock internet pics...


Too expensive/heavy/requires guard lip/not Available in Australia are hte main reasons for peope in Australia.


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

Anyone got pics of Tiguan on OEM 19/20 Q5 wheels?


----------



## Old Dogg (Dec 8, 2010)

rs_t said:


> Anyone got pics of Tiguan on OEM 19/20 Q5 wheels?


Have a look here: http://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/s...h+Q5+wheels&fr=yfp-t-715&xargs=0&pstart=1&b=1


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Myz said:


> Just noticed the orange lenses on the bumper are white.
> looks like they were painted, or covered with white vinyl.
> Care to share what it was you did there?
> 
> I been trying to find clear lenses but it doesnt seem they're available anywhere.


sorry i missed your question for so long, yes they are painted. just taped off the rest of the car with masking tape and spray-painted them white. Then remove the bulb inside or else it still glows...
Here is a better pic of it...











And I also did the back red reflectors too.. Taped them off and use the same black plasti-dip that I used for my grille. 
Here are the back ones...


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

Old Dogg said:


> Have a look here: http://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/s...h+Q5+wheels&fr=yfp-t-715&xargs=0&pstart=1&b=1


Why? The result displayed none. Did'nt you feel that the question was legit? I have yet to see a Tig on either OEM 19" or 20" from Q5, and they are perfect fitment for the Tig. Would love to see either of these on a Tiguan.

20"x8,5" ET 33 OEM Q5 Speedline:









20"x8,5" ET 33 OEM Q5









19"x8" ET 39 OEM Q5









If anyone got some, please post em:


----------



## Old Dogg (Dec 8, 2010)

rs_t said:


> Why? The result displayed none. Did'nt you feel that the question was legit? I have yet to see a Tig on either OEM 19" or 20" from Q5, and they are perfect fitment for the Tig. Would love to see either of these on a Tiguan.If anyone got some, please post em:


Of course I thought the question was legit or else I would not have wasted my time and yours. Sorry I tried to help.

Good Luck in finding your wheels.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Q5 are 5x120 so u may not find many....and my answer is legit haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

a4000 said:


> Q5 are 5x120 so u may not find many....and my answer is legit haha
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You are wrong. Q5 is 5x112. There are very few vag cars using 5 x120. BMW on the other hand.... haha


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

Old Dogg said:


> Of course I thought the question was legit or else I would not have wasted my time and yours. Sorry I tried to help.
> 
> Good Luck in finding your wheels.


Where I come from, pointing towards an search-engine is an insult. It's another way of saying:"search you noob, there are tons of pics of this out there". Thats why I answered you the way I did. Clearly I misunderstod you, but I'm still trying to figure out what help there is in pointing me towards a search with no relevant results....


----------



## Old Dogg (Dec 8, 2010)

rs_t said:


> Where I come from, pointing towards an search-engine is an insult. It's another way of saying:"search you noob, there are tons of pics of this out there". Thats why I answered you the way I did. Clearly I misunderstod you, but I'm still trying to figure out what help there is in pointing me towards a search with no relevant results....


It's the very first time in over 2000 posts on four different forums have I ever had anyone come back thinking I was saying "search you noob, there are tons of pics of this out there". Everytime I have left a link I always got a thank you, or thanks but not what I was looking for. So, yes, unfortunately you misunderstood me.

Now, why did I bother giving you the link in the first place? A few reasons:

1) Although I knew clearly you said a Tig with Audi 19/20" wheels, there was a Touareg with 20" Audi wheels on page 2 like your pic. I thought this may still give you an idea of what they looked like on a similar VW vehicle;
2) There were many styles there that I thought may interest you even tho you were pretty specific what you wanted;
3) There were 16 pages of various wheels/vehicles. I didn't check 'em all, but again I thought (wrongly) something might pop up that would show what you wanted to see.

I can't say much more other than, the intention was to help, but should have passed not having what you were looking for.

Lesson learned. If someone is looking for an apple, don't try to sell him an orange.

Good Luck again on finding pics of a Tig with 19/20's.

PS: This is all pretty ironic. Check out my words of wisdom in my Sig. I should practice what I preach, lol.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

rs_t said:


> You are wrong. Q5 is 5x112. There are very few vag cars using 5 x120. BMW on the other hand.... haha


My mistake...take a deep breath.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## glennm (Aug 20, 2003)

Old Dogg said:


> It's the very first time in over 2000 posts on four different forums have I ever had anyone come back thinking I was saying "search you noob, there are tons of pics of this out there". Everytime I have left a link I always got a thank you, or thanks but not what I was looking for. So, yes, unfortunately you misunderstood me.
> 
> Now, why did I bother giving you the link in the first place? A few reasons:
> 
> ...


You always do great for us Old Dogg!!!!!!! 
Even from the start this thread has had alot of stress on it which is unusual for Vortex. Might be haunted :laugh:

I know I am in minority but Black wheels on anything just dont do it for me (nothing to do with your post, just looking at all the black wheels). Well there was a white Tig pictured with black wheels and it wasnt horrible. Not trying to be negative. 95% of car I have purchased have been black so dont get why black wheels dont cut it for me.


----------



## Old Dogg (Dec 8, 2010)

glennm said:


> You always do great for us Old Dogg!!!!!!!


Nice of you to say *glennm*. Thank you for that :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Been meaning to add pics of my car here to add to this official thread so here goes.

For the FULL gallery point your browser here:
http://www.thehaneys.org/images/El_Tiguan/index.html

Here are my personal favorites....





































WHEEL SPECS:
www.rotiform.com
Rotiform NUE cast wheels
19x8,5 ET35 5x112

TIRES:
255/40-19
Pirelli Scorpion Verde All Season


----------



## Myz (Mar 30, 2011)

Tiggyjiggy said:


>


 Still don't know why i didn't go 20" while I was at it. Its just 1" bigger


@ Hazy 450,
Thanks for the response.
I think I'll go the route of doing the front bumper if i don't find any other options.
Color matching a lense just seems wrong to me but if i'm outa options, I'll do it.
If only I'd seen this in June when i had my bumper repainted, I coulda done the lense at the same time.
The rear ones may stay red considering I may be painting all the black panels, white (front lip,sides, wheels arches & rear)


----------



## triggerlock (Apr 30, 2002)

Myz said:


> Still don't know why i didn't go 20" while I was at it. Its just 1" bigger


Its like going to 11.


----------



## sourkraut2010 (Jul 28, 2011)

we currently have a set of these to go onto my wifes tig.... they are asa gt4 20x8.5 et42










i will definately post up pics when they get mounted....


----------



## Bera3_PL (Sep 12, 2011)

*Tiguan from Poland*

my tiguan on wheels 20 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/p1060386m.jpg/

and after lowering about 60mm and the wheels repainted the color hot pink

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/img0687an.jpg/


----------



## Bera3_PL (Sep 12, 2011)

my tiguan on wheels 20 










and after lowering about 60mm and the wheels repainted the color hot pink


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Bera3_PL said:


> my tiguan on wheels 20
> 
> and after lowering about 60mm and the wheels repainted the color hot pink



I dig it :thumbup:


----------



## Burnoutx (Dec 20, 2001)

^^^ i gotta say, i like it. and i'm not usually one for "crazy" colored wheels, but somehow, it works!


----------



## mondoughboy (Nov 11, 2011)

*Two Toned Savannah on Wild Cherry*


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Mine are for sale! See the link in my Sig


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

RoundTuit said:


> Mine are for sale! See the link in my Sig


Can you tell me what size tyres you were running on those wheels and was the clearance on the inside of the wheel to the front spring perch tight? Looking at 20x9 ET42 and concerned about inside clearance.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

I was running 255/35 20 tires. The only catch with my setup as compared to something you would do is the spacers. I took the wheels off so I dont know what the clearance was other than it didnt rub with the spacers on. I never put the wheels on by themselves without the spacers.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

RoundTuit said:


> I was running 255/35 20 tires. The only catch with my setup as compared to something you would do is the spacers. I took the wheels off so I dont know what the clearance was other than it didnt rub with the spacers on. I never put the wheels on by themselves without the spacers.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Hedges (Apr 8, 2005)

mondoughboy said:


>


Wow beautiful! Can't wait to throw mine on as well when Spring rolls around!


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

RoundTuit said:


> I was running 255/35 20 tires. The only catch with my setup as compared to something you would do is the spacers. I took the wheels off so I dont know what the clearance was other than it didnt rub with the spacers on. I never put the wheels on by themselves without the spacers.


I am Currently running 20X9 et35 with 255/35 20 no spacers and have absolutely no clearance issues, but i think yours are 8.5?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

*Hoping that someone can help me out...*

I am planning on getting a 2012 Tiggy and I am already looking at wheel choices but coming from a Honda Fit I have no idea what offset's and width's work with this car without modification.

This is the wheel im looking at 18x8 et32 And it would be wrapped in 235/50 r18. Am I going to have any issues with this size? Thanks in advance guys!!!










And here is a quick photochop of how they would look


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

They should fit up very nicely


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

anyone running 255/50R18 ??? that would be a 28" Tire.


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

JonD-2.7tDallas said:


> 2008 B7 A4 Titanium package wheels. 18x8, ET 43


 Tire SIzes??


----------



## turbot!ts (Oct 15, 2009)

Loved them while they were on my Tig, but dont have the Tig anymore... Selling these bad boys. 

VMR 19 x 8.5 RS4 Wheels with Good Year, Eagle GT all season 245/45 tires. TPMS installed. 
Only had the wheels on my car for a little over a month before I ended up getting deployed. When returned I bought a new car, so these are just like new! PM me if interested :beer:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

OJwerks said:


> anyone running 255/50R18 ??? that would be a 28" Tire.


 a 255/45 r18 matches the stock diameter perfectly and wouldnt mess with the odo/spedo readings...why would you want a 50 series? to fill out the well? 



Tiggyjiggy said:


> They should fit up very nicely


 Thanks! After posting this im actually considering a little bigger now to give it a really aggressive beefy look: 18x9.5 et40 with a 3" lip wrapped in 255/45/R18  

I think it would look awesome! Let me know people if i am going to have clearance issues with this size. thanks!


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Thanks! After posting this im actually considering a little bigger now to give it a really aggressive beefy look: 18x9.5 et40 with a 3" lip wrapped in 255/45/R18
> 
> I think it would look awesome! Let me know people if i am going to have clearance issues with this size. thanks!


 I have changed my thoughts again lol...same size but different wheel without a lip 

what do you guys think? 

http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/2959/tiggy2.jpg


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> I have changed my thoughts again lol...same size but different wheel without a lip
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/2959/tiggy2.jpg


 To be honest i actually prefer the non lip ones. 
Lips tend to make the wheel look smaller than it actually is and the Tig already does that with massive wheel arch gap and sidewall.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

They're kinda similar to mine:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

team_v said:


> To be honest i actually prefer the non lip ones.
> Lips tend to make the wheel look smaller than it actually is and the Tig already does that with massive wheel arch gap and sidewall.


 You are absolutely correct, wayy better 



Tiggyjiggy said:


> They're kinda similar to mine:


 oh very cool, yeah they are pretty similar! What are the specs of those wheels and tires? 19's?


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> You are absolutely correct, wayy better
> 
> 
> 
> oh very cool, yeah they are pretty similar! What are the specs of those wheels and tires? 19's?


 20x8.5 ET35, Vertini Magic Concaves. Running Pirelli P-Zero 255/35/20.


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

Java^Tiggy said:


> a 255/45 r18 matches the stock diameter perfectly and wouldnt mess with the odo/spedo readings...why would you want a 50 series? to fill out the well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just would like to get as much tire in there as I could, to protect against the crappy roads we have down in venezuela... which is were my Tiguan is going in a couple of months.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

I want a Tiguan


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

OJwerks said:


> I just would like to get as much tire in there as I could, to protect against the crappy roads we have down in venezuela... which is were my Tiguan is going in a couple of months.


 Say hi to Uncle Hugo for me


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

Hello all tomorrow I'm trading mk6 gti on 09 se 4 motion Tiguan 
It has 18s on it now but I have another set on already own 18-8 et 45 phaeton challenge I I own Bolt pattern is the same but is the hub ? Will these fit and can I use the the stock 18 tires steady on it 
Thanks colin


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

The wheels should fit straight on but you'll need different profile tyres I think.


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

No no. No prosmesed wife would not spend money 
any idea how off they would be? 
And what's the stock offset. And width o. Stock 18 ?


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Not sure what tyres you've got on them but for 18"s on a Tig you need 235/50/18s. Stock is ET33 16 x 6.5". Use this tyre calculator to determine what you need: 

http://www.1010tires.com/tiresizecalculator.asp


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

gabster said:


> I am Currently running 20X9 et35 with 255/35 20 no spacers and have absolutely no clearance issues, but i think yours are 8.5?


Thanks for the info! Definitely good to know. Do you think we could get a 265 in there?

My wheels are 20x9's


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

RoundTuit said:


> Thanks for the info! Definitely good to know. Do you think we could get a 265 in there?
> 
> My wheels are 20x9's


that is all offset dependent with a 35 et i don't see why not... but you might want to do your research i only have seen 1 around here with 265's and if im not mistaken it had very low offsets (they were also 22's )


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

So we may be buying my wife a new car and I'll inherit the Tig. Not sure if I want to keep it just yet or not.

However......

18x9.5 with a 33 offset.... Possible? I know the Savannah is a 19x9 et33. Will that extra half inch stuff under there without issues? 255/45/18 tire of course.

I'd go 19" but the tires are too damn expensive for my taste.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

SAPJetta said:


> So we may be buying my wife a new car and I'll inherit the Tig. Not sure if I want to keep it just yet or not.
> 
> However......
> 
> ...


It will poke out considering the Savannah's require the arch extensions.


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

Wasn't aware of that. Thanks for the heads up :thumbup:


----------



## quato (Mar 18, 2009)

-19x8.5 et48 (Older Mesh Hartmann Style
spacers 8mm front / 10mm back
went with a 255/40/19 tires


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

Looks like my foray into the Tiggy forum was short lived as we are going to be getting rid of the Tig rather than my Rabbit. :laugh: Oh well....


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

any pix with 19" audi a8 turbines?? preferably on candy white

18x8 or 19x8
5-112
35mm offset


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

This is old school for me...but I thought I'd post up anways...

VMR VB3 19x8.5


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

:thumbup: YUMMY! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

^^ That Tiguan pulls off the VB3s perfectly.


----------



## Remien (Mar 20, 2012)

*Choose rims*

I get a new VW Tiguan tomorrow, and need help to pick rims! 
Its white. 

Corniche LeMans ore Mam RS1. 

Here are Mam RS1, black inside, and polished outside. 





















 
Here are Corniche LeMans: 





















 Also black inside, and polished outside. 

What would you choose, and why?


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Second set. 
The first ones look too much like the millions of RS4 clone wheels out there.


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

Set 2


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

Set 2


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

So I would need to get "arm extensions" just to rock OEM Savannah's on my U.S. Tig?:sly:

Does this apply to aftermarket 19's too?

I'm sooo not interested in dealing with spacers, liners, etc.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Viktor Vaughn said:


> Soo I would need to get "arm extensions" just to rock OEM Savannah's on my U.S. Tig?:sly:


 Apparently it is required everywhere as they poke out from the bodywork. 
There are 2 types (thick and thin arch extensions). 

Just be glad you even got them as an option, they weren't allowed in Australia.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Viktor Vaughn said:


> So I would need to get "arm extensions" just to rock OEM Savannah's on my U.S. Tig?:sly:
> 
> Does this apply to aftermarket 19's too?
> 
> I'm sooo not interested in dealing with spacers, liners, etc.


 I wondered this too.. I saw vwoas tig on Savannah's a month back .. You can totally get away with lowline flares.. Although I love the highline flares.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

So I realized I never posted back on here with my final decision of a wheel choice. Here they are 18x8 et35 Matte Black Audi A8 reps


----------



## gti16vman (Aug 2, 2000)

Posted these in the other thread, figured it made sense here, too.










They are 2013 Passat SEL takeoffs, pretty sure they are the same as CC Mallory's.


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

Anyone runing 19x9.5 wheels on all four corners?


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5908340-New-to-me-Tiguan..

i am 19x9.5 45et all 4 corners 3mm spacers up front and 12mm spacers in the rear.. needed the 3mm up front has a slight rub on strut when i back ut and locked the wheel in a turn


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks, I just picked up some 19x9.5 et40 for the wife's Tig and was curious about the fitment. Sounds like I'll need some spacers.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

utahvwman said:


> Thanks, I just picked up some 19x9.5 et40 for the wife's Tig and was curious about the fitment. Sounds like I'll need some spacers.


spacers will depend on tire size for you.. mine has a slight stretch. so with a 45et and 3mm spacers my final et is 42 up front.. I added 12mm spacers to the rear because I wanted to have my rear sit closer to the fender.. 

without spacers my front was about flush with the front fender and my rear was about 6mm in from the fender..

if I was running a 255 tire the tire not the rim would of hit the strut.. so your tire size will determine what size spacer you want to run.. 

I suggest a test fit and measure for spacers..


----------



## spicygimp (May 10, 2006)

Looking at a set of 18" MkV R32 Omanyt wheels. I have found they are et51. Will I need spacers for these? They are for our 12 Tiguan S.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

spicygimp said:


> Looking at a set of 18" MkV R32 Omanyt wheels. I have found they are et51. Will I need spacers for these? They are for our 12 Tiguan S.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



With that high of an offset you'll probably need spacers in order for the tires to clear the front struts.


----------



## spicygimp (May 10, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> With that high of an offset you'll probably need spacers in order for the tires to clear the front struts.


Ok thanks. I figured I would need them but wanted some other opinions. I will just test fit them before ordering spacers.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

gti16vman said:


> Posted these in the other thread, figured it made sense here, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Color of your tig is gorgeous. 


I'm still trying to decide on wheels. I kinda want the OEM look of Savannah's but I don't like the new style I like the silver old style. They've been pretty hard to find. 

Also curious has anyone put CCW classics on a tig? I've got a friend with a set that will work and I'm thinking about it.


----------



## 2fast4u-tiggy (Oct 12, 2011)

tsw vortex 
245/45/19 
I'll be painting them gloss black around November =)


----------



## reservoircat (Feb 6, 2010)

Tiggy with 21" rims:











(from thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5351075-Has-anyone-seen-21-or-22-inch-wheels-on-a-Tiguan)


----------



## reservoircat (Feb 6, 2010)

Buddy here put 22" rims on his Tig:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Not feeling either the 21"s or 22" deff think it's too big for the size of the car.


----------



## reservoircat (Feb 6, 2010)

Bsaint said:


> Not feeling either the 21"s or 22" deff think it's too big for the size of the car.


I feel the same way. I think 20" rims would be the largest I would go on the Tiguan. Anything bigger than that would detract from the Tiggy's silhouette.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

reservoircat said:


> I feel the same way. I think 20" rims would be the largest I would go on the Tiguan. Anything bigger than that would detract from the Tiggy's silhouette.


agreed


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Rotiform SNA
19x9 et 35
255/40/19 tires
*
THESE ARE FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED (link in my siganture)* :thumbup:

on air


on B&G springs


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> Rotiform SNA
> 19x9 et 35
> 255/40/19 tires
> *
> THESE ARE FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED (link in my siganture)* :thumbup:


Whyyyyyy must you keep tempting me.

Here & audizine lol


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Bsaint said:


> Whyyyyyy must you keep tempting me.
> 
> Here & audizine lol



:subliminalmessage: dooo iiiiittttt, doooo iiiittt :subliminalmessage:


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

I feel like the stock Savannahs look the best.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

Does anyone know if a 20x10 ET 40 will fit the Tiguan?


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

100% agree, great wheels for sure!


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

energie23 said:


> Does anyone know if a 20x10 ET 40 will fit the Tiguan?


I know 20x10 will fit. However not sure about that high of an offset might be too close to the suspension 

20x10


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

energie23 said:


> Does anyone know if a 20x10 ET 40 will fit the Tiguan?


you can fit 20x10, but not with an ET 40. You will need to have an offset of around 25....



Bsaint said:


> I know 20x10 will fit. However not sure about that high of an offset might be too close to the suspension
> 
> 20x10



These are actually 20 x 10.5....Don't know the offsets though


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

BIG EYE said:


> you can fit 20x10, but not with an ET 40. You will need to have an offset of around 25....


Thanks for the reply. Do you know the offset of the stock 19" Mallory wheels? I'm running 25mm spacers all around and the wheels are sitting pretty in line with the r-line flares.

Would an offset of 15 be too much poke if i went with the 20x10?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> you can fit 20x10, but not with an ET 40. You will need to have an offset of around 25....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot, and they are actually 20 x 10.5 with et 42 so yes it will work, tires is the next hurdle though.

He's got to be running a spacer though, I can't see that fitting the way it does without.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

energie23 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you know the offset of the stock 19" Mallory wheels? I'm running 25mm spacers all around and the wheels are sitting pretty in line with the r-line flares.
> 
> Would an offset of 15 be too much poke if i went with the 20x10?


Not sure of the Et of the Mallory wheels. The Savannahs are 19x9 and have a 33et. I was running a 19x9 w/ a et35, and my new wheels will be a 20 x 10 et 25....



Bsaint said:


> Forgot, and they are actually 20 x 10.5 with et 42 so yes it will work, tires is the next hurdle though.
> 
> He's got to be running a spacer though, I can't see that fitting the way it does without.


He has to be running a spacer if the ET is 42. I have the exact same suspension as him and test fitted some 20x9.5 wheels and there is no way they wouldn't rub the suspension without spacers.

My new wheels will be 20x10 et 25 and will probably need to space the fronts 2mm - 5mm to clear the suspension.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ will you be using a 255/35/20 tire?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

energie23 said:


> ^ will you be using a 255/35/20 tire?


either 245/35 or possibly a 245/30 - going with a smaller size to take advantage of being on air


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ awesome.

Well, asked my local dealer what happens if the wheels won't fit properly since i'm ordering them in. They said i'm out of luck, once i mount them they're mine. Bah!

So i think i'll just play safe and go with 20x8.5 ET 32. Will this work?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

energie23 said:


> ^ awesome.
> 
> Well, asked my local dealer what happens if the wheels won't fit properly since i'm ordering them in. They said i'm out of luck, once i mount them they're mine. Bah!
> 
> So i think i'll just play safe and go with 20x8.5 ET 32. Will this work?


probably.... I had a 9" wide wheel with a 35 offset with plenty of room to spare


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## DUBosuarus (Aug 14, 2011)

Vossen CV3 20x10 all the way around. 275/30 tires


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

DUBosuarus said:


> Vossen CV3 20x10 all the way around. 275/30 tires


Looks really nice man, really similar to what I want to do with mine. What offsets are you running? and damn those are wide tires... any rubbing at your height?

This is what I'm planning:

These are 19x8.5 et32 225/40r19


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

DUBosuarus said:


> Vossen CV3 20x10 all the way around. 275/30 tires


Looks real good. Whats the offset and are you rubbing? Spacers?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

my wheels will be here soon and I'll be back to post specs. :thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Pineapplegti ! said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

20x10 et25 all around
245/35/20


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Pineapplegti ! said:


>


You buy Big Eye's?

Kicking myself for not buying them


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Bsaint said:


> You buy Big Eye's?
> 
> Kicking myself for not buying them


Yup.... :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Yup.... :thumbup:


The 20's look great


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> Yup.... :thumbup:


damn...

atleast it went on an almost identical car so now I can really see how they'd look.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> The 20's look great


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

20x9 et 25. 235/35/20


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

dash cunning said:


> 20x9 et 25. 235/35/20


Wow, these look so much better with the car slammed to the floor. 235's are quite stretched for a 9 inch wheel though. I have some of these on order in the gunmetal finish 20x9 et 35 but will be wrapped in 255's and 15mm spacers all round. 

I'm guessing you got these from Hartman Wheels?


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

not too much stretch at all. pretty much perfect for me. also i got the wheels from a local rs-5.


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

I was about to say I've got 225/35 on my 9's and it's not that stretched. I do want to go 235/35 though. 


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

19x8.5 et35 wrapped in 225/45r19's










The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

Pimping


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi all. I just recently purchased a 2009 Tiguan Highline. Since it is nearly winter I got some winter tires for the stock 18 inch wheels but am wanting to get something bigger for summer with a more aggressive offset.

Found some Hartmann wheels with tires with specs 255/40R19 19x8.5 +25. Question is will these fit without rubbing? I plan to lower on H&R springs later. I calculated that it will be a less 2mm poke over the 19 inch Savannah wheels. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

mapple said:


> Hi all. I just recently purchased a 2009 Tiguan Highline. Since it is nearly winter I got some winter tires for the stock 18 inch wheels but am wanting to get something bigger for summer with a more aggressive offset.
> 
> Found some Hartmann wheels with tires with specs 255/40R19 19x8.5 +25. Question is will these fit without rubbing? I plan to lower on H&R springs later. I calculated that it will be a less 2mm poke over the 19 inch Savannah wheels. Thanks for your help.


Hi there I had the exact same set up on my car with Eibach springs instead. The wheels will fit fine BUT as that set up is pretty much identical to the R Line 19" wheels then you may well find that the wheels poke out further than your standard wheel arches. The R line has wheel arch extensions for this very reason.

I know have 20x9 et 35 AND 15mm spacers all round lowered on Eibach springs. No rubbing at all and the wheel sit flush with the arches.


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

Naresh said:


> Hi there I had the exact same set up on my car with Eibach springs instead. The wheels will fit fine BUT as that set up is pretty much identical to the R Line 19" wheels then you may well find that the wheels poke out further than your standard wheel arches. The R line has wheel arch extensions for this very reason.
> 
> I know have 20x9 et 35 AND 15mm spacers all round lowered on Eibach springs. No rubbing at all and the wheel sit flush with the arches.


Thanks . Do you know how wide the R line wheel arch extensions are from the body? Just calculated that your wheels would poke 13mm more than the R line wheels.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Rotiform SNA 20x10


----------



## gticlay (May 3, 2005)

Can you guys give me an idea on the best way to ship a set of wheels? Any good source for boxes and did you just ship 4 separately in boxes Fedex or UPS ground?
Thanks!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gticlay said:


> Can you guys give me an idea on the best way to ship a set of wheels? Any good source for boxes and did you just ship 4 separately in boxes Fedex or UPS ground?
> Thanks!


Put each wheel in a box, & then bundle two of the wheel boxes together (for 2 packages total). Tie strapping the boxes together would be best, or you can put the two wheel boxes into 1 giant box to hold them together....or just use lots of tape.

And FedEx Ground is cheaper than UPS


----------



## GarthAbram (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah I agree with you snobrdrdan , this is only the best way to ship the tires that Put each wheel in a box, & then bundle two of the wheel boxes together , finally there will be only 2 boxes to ship.


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

Bremmer Kraft BR05 19X8.5 245/45/19


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Test fit Audi s7 wheel with 265/35/20


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

^ those looks awesome. 

@Zleb_Mada


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sitting on VMR V703


----------



## solaris2k (Oct 31, 2010)

I've searched everywhere but cant find any pics. Was just wondering if any Tig owners rock Miro type 111 wheels? I might be getting a Tig and I'm curious about possible future upgrades I'd like to do. I've always loved these wheels. They can be found here.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Not my tiguan! Saw it at sowo, bmw x5 wheels with 225/35/19 all the way around on air


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Digipix said:


> Not my tiguan! Saw it at sowo, bmw x5 wheels with 225/35/19 all the way around on air
> 
> http://s1263.photobucket.com/user/T...3-41F8-A96E-BFCFE30259E3_zpszmfwyttg.jpg.html


Type 63s are 19x9 ET 48 and 19x10 ET 45, came with 255/50/19s and 285/45/19s standard for the X5. Probably would look a lot better running a 255/40/19 on them.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

20x9 et 60 with 25mm adapters and 235/35/20


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking good!! ^^ 


Really need to see more lowered Tiguans


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey all,

Im sure this might have been posted here but im having issues going through all the posts. I have a 2014 r-line tig and im looking at set of rims. I am 2" lower on H&R springs. At some point in the next year it will be on Air.

Rim specs
Niche Milan - m134
20x10 ET40


So with that off set do i need to be looking for something with a lower ET? I saw a few posts of 25-35 ET but running spacers. Should i be looking at a lower ET with spacers? I understand most things cars but this off set stuff just gets the head swimming.

Found some info from a CES calculator.

old wheel - width 9.0" offset: 43 (is that offset correct for the 2014 r-line?)
new wheel - width 10" offset 40"

results:
The inside lip of the wheel will be 10mm closer to the suspension. (Is that going to rub?)
the outside lip of the wheel will be 16mm (out) from the original wheel.

I just want to make sure i get this fit right. I would be grateful for any help on this.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Larry,

The offset for your existing wheels looks wrong to me. OEM R lines wheels are 19x9 et 33 with 255/40/19 rubber.

For your proposed wheel I would recommend 265/35/20 tyres, possibly 275/35/20.

With that in mind I used www.willtheyfit.com

With the offset of 40 the new wheels will only stick out further by 5mm which is perfect to keep in line with the arch extension. BUT the inside edge will be almost 20mm closer to the suspension strut. This could cause rubbing and I'd want to check in person if I could before purchasing.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Digipix said:


> Not my tiguan! Saw it at sowo, bmw x5 wheels with 225/35/19 all the way around on air


225 width? That's some serious stretch but the wheels suit the Tig nicely


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

My 18"x8" Neuspeed RSe52 wheels in machined silver finish.


----------



## eurothusiast (Mar 24, 2012)

*19 inch VMR 710’s in Matte Black*








[/url]IMG_0460 by koperniak79, on Flickr[/IMG]Wrapped in Pirelli Cinturato P7 all seasons

IMG_0459 by koperniak79, on Flickr


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

Naresh said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> The offset for your existing wheels looks wrong to me. OEM R lines wheels are 19x9 et 33 with 255/40/19 rubber.
> 
> ...


Thanks Naresh. I think i might be doing just a bit more looking. The tire sizes seem about right for what im thinking. Just need to make sure im not rubbing on the strut.

Oh and here is a pic of my tig.


----------



## PancakesVDubs (Feb 28, 2013)

*Wheel help*

Looking to see if anyone can find out some information on a wheel for me. The wheel is an, "Audi Wheels SKU 275 18 Inch Matte Black Rim". I cannot seem to find any specs on this wheel. Can someone help me out? Looking to buy a set and put them on my 2010 Tiguan. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

PancakesVDubs said:


> Looking to see if anyone can find out some information on a wheel for me. The wheel is an, "Audi Wheels SKU 275 18 Inch Matte Black Rim". I cannot seem to find any specs on this wheel. Can someone help me out? Looking to buy a set and put them on my 2010 Tiguan. Really appreciate it.


We need more then The tire size :screwy: a pic or the car you saw them on would help


----------



## PancakesVDubs (Feb 28, 2013)

Digipix said:


> We need more then The tire size :screwy: a pic or the car you saw them on would help


Heres a link to the page... 

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pts/4549507716.html


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

im not 100% this is the same wheel.

http://audipartspeople.com/product/A7/2013/Wheels/19 inch 10 Spoke Alloy Wheel and Tire


----------



## PancakesVDubs (Feb 28, 2013)

Will the Talladega rims off a Golf R fit a 2010 Tiguan? The offset of the Talladega's is 51mm and the guy is running a little wider tire. He is running a 225, where as I currently have a 215. Just want to know if these wheels will bolt right up or will I need to purchase spacers. Thanks


----------



## imann101 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Plasti Dip*

Got mine plasti-dipped.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

imann101 said:


> Got mine plasti-dipped.


You did the whole truck or just the wheels? It looks bad ass, great picl


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

imann101 said:


> Got mine plasti-dipped.


Looking lovely, this makes me regret getting white:banghead:.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

eurothusiast said:


> [/url]IMG_0460 by koperniak79, on Flickr[/IMG]Wrapped in Pirelli Cinturato P7 all seasons
> 
> IMG_0459 by koperniak79, on Flickr


I'm liking the black on white look and am trying to achieve a similar look myself. Had my windows tinited one shade darker than yours, will be plastidipping my 18's this weekend hopefully. Also got a mild taillight tint from Lamin-x that I'm hoping to put on cleanly this weekend. Pics to follow [hopefully].


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

Photoshop request: SQ5 21" wheels on my tiguan or any other white R line tiguan


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Post up in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5452439-B7-Passat-Photoshop/page15

He's pretty good & quick about it


----------



## eurothusiast (Mar 24, 2012)

Andfx8 said:


> I'm liking the black on white look and am trying to achieve a similar look myself. Had my windows tinited one shade darker than yours, will be plastidipping my 18's this weekend hopefully. Also got a mild taillight tint from Lamin-x that I'm hoping to put on cleanly this weekend. Pics to follow [hopefully].


Thanks! I wish I would have went with 20% all around. I was worried 20% in the front would be too dark. Oh well. I'll be dipping my grill and rear badge soon as well as tinting the taillights and reflectors. I usually post pics whenever i get something done. It will be nice to see what you do as well, I get most of my ideas from other members on vw vortex.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## n0f00ln (Jul 22, 2014)

Newbie here, looking into the 19" savannahs from ecs tuning (et33). Currently have 17" los angeles (et43). How will they look? Not really big on them protruding outside the fender. Thinking they'll stick out maybe a 1/2"? Not very educated at the offset thing yet, any info would be appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## MR18t (Oct 28, 2003)

n0f00ln said:


> Newbie here, looking into the 19" savannahs from ecs tuning (et33). Currently have 17" los angeles (et43). How will they look? Not really big on them protruding outside the fender. Thinking they'll stick out maybe a 1/2"? Not very educated at the offset thing yet, any info would be appreciated. Thanks all!


here is a pic of my tig with Savannah's.. they won't stick out, I have 10mm spacers on there (due to my Porsche brakes on the front )

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7025311-Pic-of-my-Tiguan


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

n0f00ln said:


> Newbie here, looking into the 19" savannahs from ecs tuning (et33). Currently have 17" los angeles (et43). How will they look? Not really big on them protruding outside the fender. Thinking they'll stick out maybe a 1/2"? Not very educated at the offset thing yet, any info would be appreciated. Thanks all!


PM replied.


Andy


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

Just picked up a 09 Tiguan today. looking at 20x10 et35. Tire rack said I may have to roll the fender lips but should be fine. Has anyone done this set up yet? Any info will be helpful. :beer:


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Just bought a 2012 r-line(euro spec)
Have ordered coilovers and planing to lower the car 65mm..
I have also ordered 9.5x20 Et30 wheels, but what tyre size should i Use? 245/35 or 255/30?

Should be Great with fast reply  so I can order the tyres


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking to help a friend get a snow tire package.

For a 17x7.5, would ET45 or ET35 be best on a 2014 Tiguan R-line 4-MOTION?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> Looking to help a friend get a snow tire package.
> 
> For a 17x7.5, would ET45 or ET35 be best on a 2014 Tiguan R-line 4-MOTION?


Et35 will produce a more similar wheel fitment to stock. 45 will put the wheel further into the wheel well.

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Et35 will produce a more similar wheel fitment to stock. 45 will put the wheel further into the wheel well.
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Stock look is ideal. Thank you very much man!


----------



## slyder280zx (Nov 17, 2014)

Xxr530 19x8.75 et35 lexani 225/45










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEN7Z (Nov 20, 2014)

*20x10???*

Hi there, im new to the forum and would just like to know if 20x10 et 25 would work on my tig r line, tires are 275/30/20?? thanks.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

GEN7Z said:


> Hi there, im new to the forum and would just like to know if 20x10 et 25 would work on my tig r line, tires are 275/30/20?? thanks.


Yes, but you will have some poke


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V701 18" Gunmetal


----------



## MTN Ryan (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all, does anyone know if 2001 A4 16x7 et45 wheels will fit my wife's Tig? She has the Los Angeles stock wheel and I'm looking for something to put snow on. 
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## inkwerks (Sep 28, 2009)

rohana 20x9 and 20x10.5 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ nice! more pics and info on other mods you have done to you tig! :thumbup:


----------



## inkwerks (Sep 28, 2009)

air lift v2, Cosmo racing gti intake altered with a hks filter, and led lights ... Just a family cruiser 2012 sel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Awesome tiggy. Love it with the 20"! What wheel size?


Geht nicht, gibt's nicht... www.golf2tfsi.de


----------



## wolfsbugh99jetta (Dec 29, 2004)

Can anyone chime in and help me with a question. Looking to get a set of 19x9.5 et35 wheels for my 2010 4motion. What tire size would be recommended without rubbing. Looking to lower on coils as well after purchasing the wheels.


----------



## vr6_boyee (Apr 6, 2000)

Bentley Continental OEM Wheels 20x9 ET41 running 245/35/20












PORSCHE CAYENNE S TURBO WHEELS 5X130, 20x9,Offset 60 with 25mm adaptors


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

*Heres mine.*










20x9 et37 Audi A8L OEM.


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

The Bentley rims fits perfect! I was a bit confused about the tyre size for my tiguan. I prefer the 245/30R20, but for german tüv its hard because the diameter is smaller. But now when i see that pic with the 245/35 it looks so nice! Thanks for that! Do you have some more pics with the bentleys? What tyre is it (brand)? Thanks!


Geht nicht, gibt's nicht... www.golf2tfsi.de


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Looking dirty. Just put on Conti Extreme Contact 235/55r 18w. Traction is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

deputyj said:


> Looking dirty. Just put on Conti Extreme Contact 235/55r 18w. Traction is great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! Do you have a picture with the new tires showing the whole car?


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

tiguancutie said:


> Bremmer Kraft BR05 19X8.5 245/45/19


Looking good! Is your car lowered at all? Looks like the tires took care of some of the gap, you have any other pictures? Thanks


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

Andfx8 said:


> Looking good! Is your car lowered at all? Looks like the tires took care of some of the gap, you have any other pictures? Thanks


Not lowered at all, PM me and i'll send you some more pictures of my old set up


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank for the pics! I really like the look of the tires. I'm looking to add a beefy tire with perhaps 20in rims.

Just a general question - *What are the largest tire specs / sizes that would fit in the Tig (stock height)?*

Any help or insight is appreciated, thanks


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrockGTi (Oct 9, 2007)

19x8 et35 a8 reps with 255/40 Pirelli Sottozero


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

@Brock Those Audi reps are sexy - I love Audi rims (or Audi's in general)

Just added 19x8.5in HR09's by MRR Wheels on 255-45-19s





Stock suspension, no spacers.. thinking about something small for the back wheels though


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Work equips
20x8.5 et 40 with 20mm adapters 225/35/20
20x10 et 42 with 20mm adapters 245/35/20


----------



## nerdybeat (Jun 5, 2011)

After some reading in here, it seems like 19x10 et35 MIGHT be doable all around on coilovers with the right tires. The main thing I'm worried about is clearing the struts. I don't want to go much wider with spacers, as it will be getting a bit too aggressive for a static setup. 

I know your height, tires, and suspension will affect what will or won't hit the strut.. but coming from stock R Line Mallory (19x9 et33), what would be the highest #mm toward the strut I should run?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

19x10 et 35 will be 15 mm closer to the strut then my set up but its all so 15mm in from the fender. A R-line with the extended fenders will need spacers if your looking for a flush look anyways. for a flush look I think you will need a 10mm spacer in the rear and maybe a 5 in the front but that's just me guessing


----------



## nerdybeat (Jun 5, 2011)

Digipix said:


> 19x10 et 35 will be 15 mm closer to the strut then my set up but its all so 15mm in from the fender. A R-line with the extended fenders will need spacers if your looking for a flush look anyways. for a flush look I think you will need a 10mm spacer in the rear and maybe a 5 in the front but that's just me guessing


Thanks! Followed on IG and sent some messages your way.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

nerdybeat said:


> After some reading in here, it seems like 19x10 et35 MIGHT be doable all around on coilovers with the right tires. The main thing I'm worried about is clearing the struts. I don't want to go much wider with spacers, as it will be getting a bit too aggressive for a static setup.
> 
> I know your height, tires, and suspension will affect what will or won't hit the strut.. but coming from stock R Line Mallory (19x9 et33), what would be the highest #mm toward the strut I should run?



FWIW - I have 20x10 et35 on my Tiguan with Airlift Performance. I used 8mm spacers in the front to the clear the suspension, but also so they would line up with the fender the same as the back.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

BIG EYE said:


> FWIW - I have 20x10 et35 on my Tiguan with Airlift Performance. I used 8mm spacers in the front to the clear the suspension, but also so they would line up with the fender the same as the back.


did you run a 235/35? or 245/35?


----------



## pumkinkiller (Apr 5, 2011)

Is anyone actually running 255/35/20 on a 20x10 et 40?? I'm gonna be on coilovers


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if 18x8 et 26 wheels would work on a Tiguan using the factory 235/50 tires? I'm at stock ride height.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

urbanracer04 said:


> Does anyone know if 18x8 et 26 wheels would work on a Tiguan using the factory 235/50 tires? I'm at stock ride height.


The tires would fit on the wheels no problem. However if you are lowered, depending on how low you will rub on the fender liner at that offset. I had rubbing on my 18x8s with the stock tires and my offset was 35. It wasn't all the time but on big bumps yes.

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Java^Tiggy said:


> The tires would fit on the wheels no problem. However if you are lowered, depending on how low you will rub on the fender liner at that offset. I had rubbing on my 18x8s with the stock tires and my offset was 35. It wasn't all the time but on big bumps yes.
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input. I don't plan on lowering my Tig since it's a lease.


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

C4 corvette anniversary wheels
GTI Springs and struts

Very little sag for those interested in swapping gti springs/struts into your haldex equipped unit!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

20x9 et45 Vossen VLE-1. Gonna throw on some 10 or 15 mm spacers to try and fill these Abt flares some more


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

17x7.5 Konig Runlite (19lbs) ET 45
235/60 General Altimax RT43


----------



## owencardew (Aug 6, 2015)

*19" Talladega's*

19" x 8J ET45 Talladega's with Dunlop Sport Maxx 245/45ZR19 - Fits perfectly and no change in ride comfort despite our crappy roads out here in Malawi, Africa!


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

nerdybeat said:


>


what is this tig dropped on?


----------



## Angry Birds (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all.
I'm looking to get a set of wheels, I was going to go 20x9 and 20x10.5, I would love to run 10.5 all around ET35, is that possible?
Anyone is running that or has seen that?
also what tires should I go for? I'm o air by the way.
I sold my bwm wheels and now I'm running these,but I want 20's and Wider.


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

n00b checking in.... Guessing these Conti's are the stock tires that came with the car from the factory? Bought a 2012 SE CPO w/15k miles on it a couple months back. These tires still have plenty of life left in them yet, but I'm already thinking about what's coming next. Likely going to upgrade the rims when the time comes because I would like to get something a bit bigger. That being said, what is the biggest size you can run on ton a Tiguan without having to do any additional work to the car itself? I am likely going to do the whole summer/winter tire thing... would it be best to use these rims for the winter or sell them and buy some cheap steel rims? (what would a set of these go for anyway?).


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Who is going 17' steelies from Metris.

I am wanting to do this with SIEKEL lift kit. I tend to drive a lot of mild offroad so i need beefy tires.









[/url]Mercedes-Benz Press Conference by NTEA, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

UncleUgbee said:


> n00b checking in.... Guessing these Conti's are the stock tires that came with the car from the factory? Bought a 2012 SE CPO w/15k miles on it a couple months back. These tires still have plenty of life left in them yet, but I'm already thinking about what's coming next. Likely going to upgrade the rims when the time comes because I would like to get something a bit bigger. That being said, what is the biggest size you can run on ton a Tiguan without having to do any additional work to the car itself? I am likely going to do the whole summer/winter tire thing... would it be best to use these rims for the winter or sell them and buy some cheap steel rims? (what would a set of these go for anyway?).


Yes. Contiprocontacts are one of the stock tires

I went 16" steelies for winter


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello, I need help in figuring out if my new setup will fit my Tiguan R-line. Currently on OEM Mallory wheels 19x9 ET33, 15mm spacers up front and 20mm at the rear. Thinking of purchasing a wheel setup of 19x9.5 with an offset of 25 all around. I was wondering if someone here can help shed some light on some of my questions in regards to my new set up. 

1. Will 19x9.5 ET25 fit on my Tiguan R with no issues in regards to rubbing? 
2. How aggressive or how much poke will my new set up of 19x9.5 ET25 compare to my current setup of 19x9 ET33 with 15mm spacers up front and 20mm on the rear. 
3. What would be an ideal setup that would come close compared to my current setup 19x9 ET33 / 15mm front and 20mm rear, in terms of aggressiveness. 
4. Would I be able to utilize my current tires (255/40-19)?? with the new setup which are 19x9.5 ET25

Thank You.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

slicccknut said:


> Hello, I need help in figuring out if my new setup will fit my Tiguan R-line. Currently on OEM Mallory wheels 19x9 ET33, 15mm spacers up front and 20mm at the rear. Thinking of purchasing a wheel setup of 19x9.5 with an offset of 25 all around. I was wondering if someone here can help shed some light on some of my questions in regards to my new set up.
> 
> 1. Will 19x9.5 ET25 fit on my Tiguan R with no issues in regards to rubbing?
> 2. How aggressive or how much poke will my new set up of 19x9.5 ET25 compare to my current setup of 19x9 ET33 with 15mm spacers up front and 20mm on the rear.
> ...


This site will help you:
https://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator#

You'll have 2mm more clearance on the inside & they'll poke 14mm more than stock.....so you could ditch the (15mm) spacers up front, or altogether, OR add a 5mm to the rear and you'd have the same exact look you have now.
And yes, you can use the same tires no problem


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> This site will help you:
> https://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator#
> 
> You'll have 2mm more clearance on the inside & they'll poke 14mm more than stock.....so you could ditch the (15mm) spacers up front, or altogether, OR add a 5mm to the rear and you'd have the same exact look you have now.
> And yes, you can use the same tires no problem


Thank you for your reply!!


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

can someone tell me what tire size I should go with on a 20x8.5 wheel. I think 255/35 is too wide for an 8.5 inch wide wheel. What's the next smaller size?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I do agree the 255's might be a little much on 8.5"

225/40/20 would be the same overall diameter, of 27", but nothing in that size

So you might just have to go with a 245/35/20, which is a little smaller @ 26.75" diameter


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ thank you for the reply.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Niche Targa M131 20x10 et40
255/35/20


----------



## HellasLEAF (Mar 15, 2016)

Any cost effective way to swap my 17 inch California rims that came on my 2012 VW Tiguan Comfortline for those beautiful 17 Fortaleza's that are on the Special editions??


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place but I was wondering if someone with a good photoshop skills can help me out.
I'm trying to purchase a set of VMR V706 for my Black Tiguan R-Line, but can't seem to fully create a proper mental image of
the wheels on my tiguan. Can some pls help!!


----------



## bluetdijetta97 (Jun 17, 2011)

20x10 Rotiform INDT all the way around


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

3SDM 0.05 8.5X18 in the front, 9.5X18 in the rear. 235/50/18 all around


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

bluetdijetta97 said:


> 20x10 Rotiform INDT all the way around


If you don't mind me asking what is your offset for this wheels?


----------



## DOCvdub99 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys!

So I have a 14 Tiggy R Line with the stock 19x9 ET 33 Mallroys. I bought bags, Looking at getting the 3SDM 0.08 wheels 20x9 ET35. I want the wheels to sit as flush as possible with the FENDER FLARES. I personally do not like the look of them inside the fender wells with the tiggy having fender flares. Anyway, I also want to stick with a 255 wheel not too meaty but no rubberbands lol. So after all this my question is, should I go with a 20MM spacer or a 30MM spacer?????

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

DOCvdub99 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I have a 14 Tiggy R Line with the stock 19x9 ET 33 Mallroys. I bought bags, Looking at getting the 3SDM 0.08 wheels 20x9 ET35. I want the wheels to sit as flush as possible with the FENDER FLARES. I personally do not like the look of them inside the fender wells with the tiggy having fender flares. Anyway, I also want to stick with a 255 wheel not too meaty but no rubberbands lol. So after all this my question is, should I go with a 20MM spacer or a 30MM spacer?????
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I'm running 3SDM 0.05 18X9 in the rear ET35 with NO spacers and my rears are flush with my fenders. I don't have the Rline fender flares though so maybe a 10mm/20mm would work for you... I can PM you some pictures.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Need some opinions on using my s3 oem wheels on the tiguan. They are 18x8 et46 and I plan to swap in 235/50 18 tires. Will these work on the tiguan?

I figure I had them laying around, so might as well make use of them.



















-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Will bolt right on...same lug pattern and should have the 57.1 bore too (no hub rings needed). Just get the right size tires and you're rolling :thumbup:
They'll stick out 10mm's more over the stock Tiguan 18's (18x7, ET43), and should look nice


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Will bolt right on...same lug pattern and should have the 57.1 bore too (no hub rings needed). Just get the right size tires and you're rollingThey'll stick out 10mm's more over the stock Tiguan 18's (18x7, ET43), and should look nice


Kool, thanks for the info. Now let me find a nice deal on tires.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

I know that a tire of 255/40/19 can fit 9.5 et 25 wheels but I was wondering if anyone here would know if it would stretch out my tires??


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

slicccknut said:


> I know that a tire of 255/40/19 can fit 9.5 et 25 wheels but I was wondering if anyone here would know if it would stretch out my tires??


It would be a very mild stretch if any at all. 255 tires are spec'd for 9.5 wide rims.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

slicccknut said:


> I know that a tire of 255/40/19 can fit 9.5 et 25 wheels but I was wondering if anyone here would know if it would stretch out my tires??



I haven't updated my thread in a while, but if you look, i'm running 9.5 on the stock perilli tires 255/40/19. Pretty much no stretch at all.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6104827-My-2013-R-line-Tiguan/page3


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

energie23 said:


> I haven't updated my thread in a while, but if you look, i'm running 9.5 on the stock perilli tires 255/40/19. Pretty much no stretch at all.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6104827-My-2013-R-line-Tiguan/page3


Thank you for the reply. 

Have another question? Would you happen know what center cap fits on VMR wheels? 
Recently purchased a set of VMR wheels and wanted to replace the one that came with the wheels.
OEM ones that came with my Tiguan are too small.

Thank You.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

slicccknut said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Have another question? Would you happen know what center cap fits on VMR wheels?
> Recently purchased a set of VMR wheels and wanted to replace the one that came with the wheels.
> ...


Do some searching/reading:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29192
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79791
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26618


----------



## DAD2DOGS (Apr 24, 2016)

*owner*

I own mine, i guess that makes me the tenth owner. But i love cars, i also have a clk three fifty, and a subaru outback three point six R. All of them trouble free,


----------



## grevegtig60 (Dec 11, 2004)

Custom drilled Vossen CV3 Reps 18x8.5/9.5 33/35et 235/50 squared


----------



## Tiggy32 (Apr 15, 2016)

Here is a little edit I did of my tig getting new wheels. 20x10 ET25 Niche LeMans wrapped with Toyo Extensa HP 245/40r20. Let me know what you think!

https://youtu.be/purtX5vNf9A


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

Tiggy32 said:


> Here is a little edit I did of my tig getting new wheels. 20x10 ET25 Niche LeMans wrapped with Toyo Extensa HP 245/40r20. Let me know what you think!
> 
> https://youtu.be/purtX5vNf9A


Looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## Newfie Tiguan (Jun 23, 2016)

How much will 19x9.5 wheels poke out on a s model anyone running these without the r line flares?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Newfie Tiguan said:


> How much will 19x9.5 wheels poke out on a s model anyone running these without the r line flares?


*TOTALLY* depends on the offset

The OEM 19x9, ET33 wheels sit almost perfect


Check:
https://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator
www.willtheyfit.com


----------



## Newfie Tiguan (Jun 23, 2016)

*wheels*

the off set is +35 wondering if they will stick out an insane amount


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

Newfie Tiguan said:


> the off set is +35 wondering if they will stick out an insane amount




If you're going to be running 19x9.5 et35 they will sit ~10 mm further from the hub (closer to the fender) than the OEM 19x9 et33.

also, you should be fine running 235s or 245s on those providing that you're not lowered


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

steveo17 said:


> If you're going to be running 19x9.5 et35 they will sit ~10 mm further from the hub (closer to the fender) than the OEM 19x9 et33.
> 
> also, you should be fine running 235s or 245s on those providing that you're not lowered


Actually only 4mm more than the 19x9,ET33's 

http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator#

So just a minimal difference

That small of tires though, on stock suspension, would look *REALLY* goofy unless you go with a taller sidewall. Go with the OEM 255/40/19 tire size, IMO


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Actually only 4mm more than the 19x9,ET33's
> 
> http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator#
> 
> ...


yeah, you right. did my math wrong.


also, i'm not used to these meaty tire sizes coming from a bagged mkv

i'll post up these wheels mounted to my Tiguan soon just to see how silly it looks

17x8/9 et 20 
205/45 & 215/40

Untitled by slibretti, on Flickr


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

steveo17 said:


> yeah, you right. did my math wrong.
> 
> 
> also, i'm not used to these meaty tire sizes coming from a bagged mkv
> ...


I'm curious, when you start the car, is there air suspensions that lift it back up slightly? Or do you actually drive around that low (I can't imagine that's possible without scraping bottom)?


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> I'm curious, when you start the car, is there air suspensions that lift it back up slightly? Or do you actually drive around that low (I can't imagine that's possible without scraping bottom)?


It was on air suspension. The car is laying frame there. No way you can drive it

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

BrownBag said:


> Niche Targa M131 20x10 et40
> 255/35/20


These look great. Is you Tig lowered at all? Also do you think you could fit a little larger sidewall tire on there without rubbing?


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

Digipix said:


> Test fit Audi s7 wheel with 265/35/20


Any more photos of this?


----------



## anmagro (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like some guys are getting away with seriously big setups in these Tiguans. I'm a new owner. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anmagro (Jul 23, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anmagro (Jul 23, 2009)

Before I post its own thread. I did some searching and couldn't find any love for keeping the stock 16in wheel and throwing on larger tires for looks and off road performance. My wheels are posted above. 215/65r16 on 16x6.5 et33 So.... Anybody know if...

225/60r16
225/65r16
235/60r16

Or 
235/65r16

Will run without issues? And does anyone have any pics? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

225/60R16 are what size I run on the factory 16's. I still have plenty of clearance.


----------



## anmagro (Jul 23, 2009)

sbcncsu said:


> 225/60R16 are what size I run on the factory 16's. I still have plenty of clearance.


 Ok so those work, thanks man. 

So thought this would be good info... apparently these 2 oem wheel options are the same overall diameter... 




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

anmagro said:


> Ok so those work, thanks man.
> 
> So thought this would be good info... apparently these 2 oem wheel options are the same overall diameter...
> 
> ...


please do yourself and the rest of the world a favor and do not buy rota's :banghead:


----------



## anmagro (Jul 23, 2009)

steveo17 said:


> please do yourself and the rest of the world a favor and do not buy rota's :banghead:


That's an Ad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*29" tire*










17 x 7.5
et35 + Spacer
235/65/r17

So yes, you can fit a 29" tire.

Without the spacer I had maybe 1/8" gap where the tire meets the shock tower, it did clear, but just barely. 

But BUT, the wheels do rub slightly on the fender liner at full lock, I haven't heard them rub driving normally, over bumps ect, only when reversing into a parking spot. 

So if you don't want the rub, you cant have 29" tires, I'm just going to either trim the fender liner, or add an extra screw where the wheel is rubbing to give me the space, its the tiniest amount of rub. :beer:

Oh and the speedo can be adjusted in the menu settings, depending on what year/package you have. Mines a 2013 SE 4Mo.

Bonus Exhaust vid.


----------



## anmagro (Jul 23, 2009)

bunnyhopin said:


> 17 x 7.5
> et35 + Spacer
> 235/65/r17
> 
> ...


Your setup is in green, orange is what I want to run.. So 235/65/r16 16x6.5 et33 will work without issue on stock suspension.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmo1975 (Aug 30, 2016)

I've got stock 18" x 7" New York rims with 43cm offset. The OEM tires are 235/50-18. According to Discount Tires, plus zero tires are 245/50-18 and 255/45-18... would I have any problems fitting either of the wider tires on the stock rims?

I plan on getting aftermarket 16" wheels for winter tires, so was looking for something wider for the other 9 months. (but I have no interest in replacing the stock rims)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bmo1975 said:


> I've got stock 18" x 7" New York rims with 43cm offset. The OEM tires are 235/50-18. According to Discount Tires, plus zero tires are 245/50-18 and 255/45-18... would I have any problems fitting either of the wider tires on the stock rims?


You don't want a 255 tire on a 7" wide wheel (way too wide)....the recommended minimum width is a 8" wide wheel for a 255 wide tire anyways

I wouldn't run the 245 either only a 7" wide wheel, personally, but it's in the recommended range still if you want something a little meatier


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

19x9.5 et 40 or et35. Will they fit with 255 wide tires on a stock tiguan. Will they rub on the suspension side? Since I'm not lowered, I'm sure the fender side will fit. 

I am concerned et40 may be too close...

Was thinking to run 255/45 19 tires to lessen gap a bit.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rl90 (Jul 27, 2018)

*Will they fit?*

Please help.

Will they fit for my 2015 Tiguan?
Size 18´´ 8 inch wide ET 42 tyre 235/50 R 18. (No spacer´s!)
Right now I have original 16´´ 6,5 inch 215/65 R16
Thanks


----------



## BLAQUE_DIAMOND (Jul 27, 2018)

*Blaque Diamond Wheel*
*Design: BD-3*
*Size: 20"*


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

rl90 said:


> Please help.
> 
> Will they fit for my 2015 Tiguan?
> Size 18´´ 8 inch wide ET 42 tyre 235/50 R 18. (No spacer´s!)
> ...


You should have no issues. I purchased Strada perfettos 18 x8 ET 40 with 235/50 r 18 with no spacers and am almost flush. Dont have a pic showing that exactly but these should give you an idea. (I do have Vogtland lowering springs installed as well on my 2015 Tig SEL FWD)


----------



## 1953Achillies (Jan 14, 2014)

TSW Circuits et40 w/255/40/19









[/URL]IMG_20180608_110051 by Bob Lazarony, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## filthwagen (Mar 9, 2006)

Test


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone on Fifteen52's? Search and Google did not find any.


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

Wheels: Neuspeed 19x9 +45
Tire size: 255/40/19
Spacer: 15mm all around


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

MK5CNY said:


> Anyone on Fifteen52's? Search and Google did not find any.


:wave:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Toat's ...I'm going with this setup soon.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

MK5CNY said:


> Toat's ...I'm going with this setup soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im interested to see how snowflakes look on a tig for sure! :beer:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

I just had them refinished, so I'm hoping to crush the leaf piles at the end of next month. No rock crawlin for me. umpkin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

*Thoughts on Konig Interflow*

Is anyone running the Konig Interflow 19*8.5?

I have one ordered to test fit.

https://konigwheels.com/wheels/main-line-wheels/interflow/


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

shadowsnkx said:


> Is anyone running the Konig Interflow 19*8.5?
> 
> I have one ordered to test fit.
> 
> https://konigwheels.com/wheels/main-line-wheels/interflow/


You shouldnt have an issue fitting the only thing I would be worried about is the offset looks like they offer a 32 and 45 and i would expect the 32 would be a better option. I have 40 and feel it is a little less then flush. Also im sure you know this but hub centric rings will be needed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

MJG44 said:


> You shouldnt have an issue fitting the only thing I would be worried about is the offset looks like they offer a 32 and 45 and i would expect the 32 would be a better option. I have 40 and feel it is a little less then flush. Also im sure you know this but hub centric rings will be needed.


Thanks, I am testing the 45 offset. I like the way it looks with a 9in wheel, so the 8.5in should work for me. About an inch on both sides according to the calculator.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Going up to et45 will suck the wheels in. You'll likely be fine for clearance, but it won't look as good.


----------



## shadowsnkx (Oct 2, 2018)

shadowsnkx said:


> Is anyone running the Konig Interflow 19*8.5?
> 
> I have one ordered to test fit.
> 
> https://konigwheels.com/wheels/main-line-wheels/interflow/


These were installed, zero issues. They fit very well, do not stick out past the fender.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Audi A6 20x8.5 et 45
Tires 255/35 
17mm spacers in front = final ET 28
20mm spacers in rear = final ET 25

Potentially will lower one day but really like it as is. Hell of an upgrade over the stock 16” 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*New shoes*

Enkei TS-10s 18" 45 offset. 19.55lbs compared to my stock NY rims weighing in at 30!


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

I’m wondering if anyone has ever gone with a 19x10 et25 on their Tiguan? I’m concerned I’ll be making contact with the strut, rubbing, or even poking a bit. Anyone able to provide insight since I’ve gone through this thread and can’t seem to find an answer. I checked willtheyfit.com and believe I should be able to make it work, but looking for first-hand experience with that width and offset. Looking to buy a used set of Rotiforms and want to know before I pick them up. Thanks!


----------



## tinmachine88 (Apr 23, 2020)

Please help, I'm buying new wheels 19" 9 inch wide ET 35 and tyre 255/40 R19. 
That size is oem r-line wheel. Will they poke out on 2013 Tiguan non r-line fenders?

I have to do homologation for 19" rims and to pass it, tyre and rim can't poke out from wheel fenders out.

Thanks!


----------



## VWNH (Jun 21, 2017)

*Wheels*

The fit depends on the tires, but if you have the stock wheel flares I believe the rears should fit up to a 275 width tire without sticking out.

This link has the stats and some pics of my Tig with stock Mallory wheels 19 x 9 with 33 ET, but 23 ET with 10mm rear spacers (had 12.5mm but slight rub). 275/40-19 tires.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8795770-275-Tires-on-Tiguan-OEM-Mallory-Wheels


----------



## Fontezy (May 24, 2020)

shadowsnkx said:


> shadowsnkx said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone running the Konig Interflow 19*8.5?
> ...


I love this look. Looking to get the same wheels. What size tire do you have on these?

Also do I need any spacers for this set up or is this stock?

Thanks in advance.


----------

